# Schiit Valhalla has been shipped......reviews, impressions and musings.



## DoingOK

Like a few others here, I got the shipping notice this morning.  I'll post up a few thoughts, impressions, etc. when it arrives.   Unfortunately, I'm on the East coast so it will be a few days.  I figured it would be smart to have a separate Valhalla thread to gather everyone's questions, reviews and impressions .  The only comparison I have to offer will be against my Woo Audio WA6.   The Schiit guys have been great to work with and I've talked to them about me changing the case to a black satin anodized finish (done by another company I've picked). 
   
  Order was placed June 16, 2010.....got the shipping notice @ 1:12am
   
  Not sure how the amplifier will pair up with my AKG 702's........we shall soon see.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





doingok said:


> The only comparison I have to offer will be against my Woo Audio WA6.   The Schiit guys have been great to work with and I've talked to them about me changing the case to a *black satin anodized finish* (done by another company I've picked).  Thanks in advance.


 

 Hey, that's really great. Thanks for doing the leg work on finding a company to do the finish. You'll have to have your wood work guy come up with the knob like the one on your WA6. Now that would be awesome, too.


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Hey, that's really great. Thanks for doing the leg work on finding a company to do the finish. You'll have to have your wood work guy come up with the knob like the one on your WA6. Now that would be awesome, too.


 
   
  I need to see how hot it will run first, but I have a few ideas on wood accents.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





doingok said:


> I need to see how hot it will run first, but I have a few ideas on wood accents.


 

 Oh, yes. Then there's that heat issue / non-issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need more shelves!


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





doingok said:


> Like a few others here, I got the shipping notice this morning.  I'll post up a few thoughts, impressions, etc. when it arrives.   Unfortunately, I'm on the East coast so it will be a few days.  I figured it would be smart to have a separate Valhalla thread to gather everyone's questions, reviews and impressions .  The only comparison I have to offer will be against my Woo Audio WA6.   The Schiit guys have been great to work with and I've talked to them about me changing the case to a black satin anodized finish (done by another company I've picked).
> 
> Order was placed June 16, 2010.....got the shipping notice @ 1:12am
> 
> Not sure how the amplifier will pair up with my AKG 702's........we shall soon see.


 

 As I have had the pleasure to hear the WA6, I would love to hear your well considered opinion of the Valhalla-- and especially how it measures up to the Woo-- once you've had time to put it through its paces, DoingOK.
   
  I wonder how the Valhalla will compare to the Asgard, when driving the Sennheisers HD600 and HD650?


----------



## wgb113

Ordered 6/23, expected delivery to eastern PA is Saturday 9/4 (do they deliver on Saturday??)
   
  Looking forward to it.  It will be my first tube product in the 15 years that I've been into this "hobby".  I went back and forth between it and the Asgard but Jason convinced me to go with the Valhalla.  I'm interested to see how it sounds with my AKG 701s since they Schiit guys said that's the primary can that was used to voice this amp.
   
  Other equipment:
  Benchmark DAC1 USB
  TEC TC-7510
  Sennheiser HD580 (upgraded to HD600)
  Audio Technica ATH-M50
   
  If indeed it gets delivered on Saturday I'll be sure to post pics and initial impressions after the holiday weekend.
   
  Bill


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> As I have had the pleasure to hear the WA6, I would love to hear your well considered opinion of the Valhalla-- and especially how it measures up to the Woo-- once you've had time to put it through its paces, DoingOK.
> 
> I wonder how the Valhalla will compare to the Asgard, when driving the Sennheisers HD600 and HD650?


 
   
  That'll be interesting as those guys said they used the Sennheisers to voice the Asgard.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Ordered 6/23, expected delivery to eastern PA is Saturday 9/4 (do they deliver on Saturday??)
> 
> Looking forward to it.  It will be my first tube product in the 15 years that I've been into this "hobby".  I went back and forth between it and the Asgard but Jason convinced me to go with the Valhalla.  I'm interested to see how it sounds with my AKG 701s since they Schiit guys said that's the primary can that was used to voice this amp.
> 
> ...


 

 Since I am in California as well my expected delivery is on Thursday. You would expect FedEx to ship within the same time frame in CONUS. But then again--it is FedEx and I guess it's traveling on wheels rather than wings.


----------



## DoingOK

Please post up pics when you guys get them........mine won't get here until Saturday.  Pretty sure  FedEx delivers on Saturday in my area.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





doingok said:


> Please post up pics when you guys get them........mine won't get here until Saturday.  Pretty sure  FedEx delivers on Saturday in my area.


 

 Most definitely. I just hope that I don't miss the delivery day as I will be at work on Thursday.


----------



## hodgjy

FedEx is the most frustrating delivery company I have ever dealt with.  They often estimate longer delivery times than what it really takes.  For example, they'll quote me 4 days, so I expect the package on a Friday.  I go to work all happy and ignorant on Thursday thinking the package will be delivered Friday.  Come home from work Thursday, see a note that I missed the package.  Probably my fault for not obsessively tracking it every 3 minutes on the internet.  But, other times when I do obsessively track it, I'll notice that it says estimated delivery on Friday, but it arrives in my town on Wednesday.  Rather than delivering on Thursday, it will say "Not due until Friday."
   
  Can't win.  Very frustrating.
  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Since I am in California as well my expected delivery is on Thursday. You would expect FedEx to ship within the same time frame in CONUS. But then again--it is FedEx and I guess it's traveling on wheels rather than wings.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Ordered 6/23, expected delivery to eastern PA is Saturday 9/4 (do they deliver on Saturday??)


 

 Oh wow, and you ordered so long ago and it will still take a week? I guess I'll be lucky to get mine in October at this rate, since I only placed my order about 1-2 weeks ago.


----------



## headbob

If the Valhall is on par with the WA3 or even stock WA6, were in for a treat.  TWO excellent american based amp compaies?  Yes please.
   
  Also, impressions with the HD 650s are greatly appreciated


----------



## Roasty

"Your item was processed through and left our VAN NUYS, CA 91405 facility on August 31, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination."
   
  sweeeeet... cant wait.
   
  i have serial no. 8  
   
  hope it sounds as good as 1 - 7.... hahaha!


----------



## hodgjy

Whoever has serial number 11 is my hero.  Yours goes to 11.
   
*Nigel Tufnel*: Well, it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where? 
*Marty DiBergi*: I don't know. 
*Nigel Tufnel*: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do? 
*Marty DiBergi*: Put it up to eleven. 
*Nigel Tufnel*: Eleven. Exactly. One louder. 
   

  
  Quote: 





roasty said:


> "Your item was processed through and left our VAN NUYS, CA 91405 facility on August 31, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination."
> 
> sweeeeet... cant wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoingOK

OK.......how do you know what serial number you have?  I didn't see anything that identified that in my order.


----------



## Roasty

i asked before pre-ordering if they could accommodate a request for serial number allocation. so i chose no. "8" (without the leading zeros).


----------



## DoingOK

Awwww.......I see.


----------



## TheWuss

Quote:


roasty said:


> i asked before pre-ordering if they could accommodate a request for serial number allocation. so i chose no. "8" (without the leading zeros).


 
  man.  the number 8 really is pretty special in chinese culture, eh?


----------



## Clayton SF

8 Schiit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Now that's a special special request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Lucky you!
   
  FedEx update:
  Sep 2, 2010 3:38 AM -- *On FedEx vehicle for delivery* -- South San Francisco
   
  And I'm at work! Boo hoo hoo.


----------



## wgb113

Nice catch on the 8-schiit!!  I'm a little slow!!!
   
  Clayton's in need of some PTO so we can get some more pictures...


----------



## Clayton SF

I just got an email from my neighbor and he said that FedEx just delivered a box from Schiit Audio. I guess it is sitting on the front porch. At any rate: it's there and I'm here. Boo hoo. Another 5-1/2 hours before I can open it. Time for PTO.


----------



## TheWuss

well, clayton.  we can assume from your eagerness that we'll get an impression post as soon as this evening?


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Shouldn't I let those tubes burn-in for at least a few minutes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And while that's happening a nice cold glass of beer is in order. I'm afraid, though, that that might alter my SQ perception just a tad though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shall see! (Or I shall Hear!) Hehehe.


----------



## burgunder

What ever you choose to do, cheers!


----------



## Bones13

I sense a party in the making.  Have fun tonight.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> ^ Shouldn't I let those tubes burn-in for at least a few minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You can take pics of the unboxing, as well as give us your impressions on build quality and heat output.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> You can take pics of the unboxing, as well as give us your impressions on build quality and heat output.


 

 Great idea. I will certainly do that before brew time. So I expect to be off of work in 50 minites and back at home a half hour after that so I should start to take pictures of the unboxing at about 5:30 PM PDT and post them perhaps by 5:45 or so. "News at 11."


----------



## wgb113

Brew time?  A Sierra 30 perhaps?  The Bock is quite tasty.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> "News at 11."


 
   
  *tick* *tick* *tick* *tick* *tick* *tick* *tick* *tick* *tick* ....
   
  se


----------



## Clayton SF

Ladies and Gentlemen. The unboxing of _*Schiit Audio, *__*Valhalla*_.


----------



## kite7

Unboxing? I see the contrary, which is the boxing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got ninja'd
   
  Is Valhalla your only headphone amplifier?


----------



## kingtz

Clayton, you also take some very nice photos. Seems like this forum has quite a few shutterbugs!
   
  So, what are your first impressions about the build quality? Is it solidly and well constructed? Or does it feel light and cheap?
   
  And are those headphone jack-to-RCA cables?


----------



## DoingOK

Very nice pictures Clayton.


----------



## Frank I

Very nice. How does it sound


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Clayton, you also take some very nice photos. Seems like this forum has quite a few shutterbugs!
> 
> So, what are your first impressions about the build quality? Is it solidly and well constructed? Or does it feel light and cheap?
> 
> And are those headphone jack-to-RCA cables?


 

 The build quality is solid and well constructed and it is heavier than it looks. There are, however, a couple of palm prints on the top and bottom that I can't seem to buff away yet but no big deal. I'll just have to use a damp cloth later.
   
  I think it's an iPod jack-to-RCA cables.
  
  Quote: 





doingok said:


> Very nice pictures Clayton.


 
   
  Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





frank i said:


> Very nice. How does it sound


 
   
  It sounds incredible considering that I put my headphones on 2 minutes after the tubes started glowing. At the moment the sound is a little brighter than I'd like it but it hasn't had time to burn in yet. Also it is very close to ss sound but still holds that slight tube warmth. Too early to really tell but it is powerful and the bass hasn't hit it's lowest yet, I think. We'll see.
  Now if you'll excuse me because it's time to pour myself a glass of wine since I am out of beer and I just got home from work. Cheers!


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> The build quality is solid and well constructed and it is heavier than it looks. There are, however, a couple of palm prints on the top and bottom that I can't seem to buff away yet but no big deal. I'll just have to use a damp cloth later.


 

 Microfiber cloths are really good at removing handprints.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Microfiber cloths are really good at removing handprints.


 
   
  Thanks. I'll get some.
   
  Oh, and by the way, I just put the CD I was playing on pause and turned the Valhalla all the way to it's maximum and it was absolutely dark and silent. No hum, no buzz, no nothin'. As silent as the grave. Wow. That's incredible for an amp with tubes.


----------



## thanksgiving

cool amp


----------



## Clayton SF

To Jason Stoddard and the Schiit Audio team. Thanks for taking the time care to release Valhalla only when it finally met your high standards. And if it is anything like your Asgard, it will only get better with time. But right now--straight out of the box--this amp's looks is a work of art; a thing of beauty both in form and function. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen. The unboxing of _*Schiit Audio, *__*Valhalla*_.


 
   
  Sweet!
   
  The first Valhalla seen in the wild!
   
  The only thing missing is narration by David Attenborough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks, Clayton!
   
  se


----------



## Maxvla

Does anyone know what the Valhalla's power rating translates into Watts? I'm trying to compare with other amps and this 30V P-P doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Does anyone know what the Valhalla's power rating translates into Watts? I'm trying to compare with other amps and this 30V P-P doesn't tell me anything.


 

 Can't really say without knowing how much current the Valhalla can deliver. Just because it can swing 30 volts peak-to-peak doesn't mean it can deliver the appropriate current for a given load.
   
  But assuming that it could (and doubt that it could nor would it need to into low impedance loads), here's what the 30 volts peak-to-peak translates into in RMS watts (W) and milliwatts (mW):
   
  32 ohms: 3.5 W
  100 ohms: 1.13 W
  200 ohms: 563 mW
  300 ohms: 375 mW
  600 ohms: 188 mW
   
  se


----------



## Roasty

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> Quote:
> man.  the number 8 really is pretty special in chinese culture, eh?


 

 yeah it is..! we're kinda silly that way.. 

  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> 8 Schiit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  haha nice catch!
   
   
  mine is due to arrive on the 6th. the other pics/unboxing threads are making the wait even more painful than it already is!


----------



## doctorandrew

At least yours has shipped. sigh


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Can't really say without knowing how much current the Valhalla can deliver. Just because it can swing 30 volts peak-to-peak doesn't mean it can deliver the appropriate current for a given load.
> 
> But assuming that it could (and doubt that it could nor would it need to into low impedance loads), here's what the 30 volts peak-to-peak translates into in RMS watts (W) and milliwatts (mW):
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks much Steve. I thought there might be some formula, which it appears there is. One other quick one, if you don't mind. I've always been perplexed as to why Little Dot lists it's MKVI power output at 120ohms (5W). Would you mind giving me 70V P-P outputs at 32, 70 (Hifiman HE-6) and 300 ohms? I've owned this amp for nearly 2 years and never really knew the power ratings at the impedances I actually use.
   
  Thanks again,
   
  Chris
   
  ps. for your reference (page 5 and 6) Manual: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6037680/Little%20Dot%20MK%20VI%2B%20Reference%20Guide.pdf


----------



## volume

I need some coparisons with Woo Audio WA6, also want to know what Grado's sound like with this tube amp.


----------



## kingtz

So...who wants to be the first to start tube rolling the Valhalla? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (I know they say it's not recommended, but surely it can't be absolutely impossible, right?)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Thanks much Steve. I thought there might be some formula, which it appears there is. One other quick one, if you don't mind. I've always been perplexed as to why Little Dot lists it's MKVI power output at 120ohms (5W).


 
   
  Couldn't tell you. Perhaps they feel it's a sort of middle range or something. Though interestingly, 120 ohms is the IHF spec for headphone amp output impedance. It's also possible that that represents the highest amount of current it can supply at that voltage swing, which would be just under 300 mA.
   
  Quote: 





> Would you mind giving me 70V P-P outputs at 32, 70 (Hifiman HE-6) and 300 ohms? I've owned this amp for nearly 2 years and never really knew the power ratings at the impedances I actually use.


 
   
  Sure.
   
  32 ohms: 19 W
  70 ohms: 8.75 W
  300 ohms: 2 W
   
  Of course in order to deliver the power above into 32 and 70 ohms it would have to be able to deliver 1 A and 500 mA respectively.
   
  If we assume based on the 120 ohm figure that it can only deliver 292 mA, then those figures change to:
   
  32 ohms: 1.4 W
  70 ohms: 3 W
   
  The 300 ohm figure would remain the same if it can only swing 70 volts peak-to-peak because that only represents 117 mA which is well below 292 mA and the power into 300 ohms is limited by voltage swing.
   
  Again, this is only assuming it can deliver 292 mA so don't take it as Gospel.
   
  se


----------



## Maxvla

Hm.. very cool. Thanks for indulging me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I had always for some reason thought 300ohms would be about 2W, but had no basis whatsoever. It was just a gut feeling.
   
  I won't take it as gospel, promise!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Hm.. very cool. Thanks for indulging me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You're quite welcome. And thanks for the beer!
   
  Quote: 





> I had always for some reason thought 300ohms would be about 2W, but had no basis whatsoever. It was just a gut feeling.


 
   
  It's just some simple math is all.
   
  Just take your peak-to-peak voltage and divide it by 2. That gives the peak voltage. Divide that by the headphone impedance. That gives you the peak current. Square that and multiply the headphone impedance by it. That gives you the peak power in watts. Divide that by two and that gives you the RMS power in watts.
   
  se


----------



## MashBill

Mine shipped today and should arrive on the 8th!  I will be using it with AKG K702 and K701 cans, so I will post my impressions after proper break-in.
   
  Bill


----------



## baka1969

Subscribed


----------



## wgb113

I'll have to dig out the white gloves that came with my Quad speakers.
   
  One more day...


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> So...who wants to be the first to start tube rolling the Valhalla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Based on my recollection of the tubes being used (I tried to check, but their website is down), there is basically no tube rolling, due to the tubes used.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on my recollection of the tubes being used (I tried to check, but their website is down), there is basically no tube rolling, due to the tubes used.


 
   
  Yes, I read that as well. I was wondering what the 6N1P and 6N6P equivalents are and if the Valhalla can tolerate any tube other tubes than those.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> I'll have to dig out the white gloves that came with my Quad speakers.
> 
> One more day...


 

 ...and then you'll have the whole 3-day weekend to enjoy your Valhalla;
  ...and white gloves; and maybe a microfiber cloth.
   
  Without the tubes installed one is give a chance to peer effortlessly into its subterranean _inner-werks._ It's like coming across 4 vacant missile silos.


----------



## Skylab

There is no direct western equivalent of either tube.  If the amp is designed for the 6N1P, you can't use the 6DJ8/6922, as you will just burn them up.  And there is no close equivalent to the 6N6P - I think the 5687 is remotely close, but I can't find an English datasheet on the 6N6P.
   
  In any case, the amp is designed for the tubes in it.  Rolling in this case is a bad idea.  Nothing to be gained other than trouble.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Is Valhalla your only headphone amplifier?


 

 I wish I owned only one headphone amp but I own many others as well. I usually amp roll rather than tube roll.


----------



## hodgjy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I usually amp roll rather than tube roll.


----------



## volume

I noticed a circuit board in the Valhalla,not point to point soldering, would this be a sub class implementation.
   
  Also do we know what brand resistors and caps are used.


----------



## Maxvla

You aren't going to get point to point at this price point.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> You aren't going to get point to point at this price point.


 

 Well, not at this price point AND made in the US.
   
  se


----------



## Maxvla

True. Labor here is too expensive.


----------



## volume

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> You aren't going to get point to point at this price point.


 


 what about the details on resistors and caps.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





volume said:


> what about the details on resistors and caps.


 

 Why?
   
  se


----------



## hodgjy

This is just my opinion, but I fail to see why PCB vs. PTP is important here.  You can have a poorly made PTP that won't sound as good as a well made PCB, and vice versa.
   
  How many DACs, even the ones that cost $1000+, have PTP?  Exactly.


----------



## Skylab

Agreed - some much pricier tube amps have used PCB's.  The quality of the PCB itself is important, but if that's good, then who cares. 
   
  Really the only thing I worry about with tube amps and PCB's is the surface mounted tube sockets not causing traces on the PCB to break when the board flexes as you tube roll - but since this is not a tube-rolling amp, that really shouldn't be an issue either.


----------



## debitsohn

any impressions yet?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Really the only thing I worry about with tube amps and PCB's is the surface mounted tube sockets not causing traces on the PCB to break when the board flexes as you tube roll - but since this is not a tube-rolling amp, that really shouldn't be an issue either.


 

 That was what I noticed while inserting the 4 tubes into its sockets--no flexing whatsoever. As if the bottom of the sockets were resting solidly against the bottom of the chassis.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> any impressions yet?


 

 So far I am very impressed by the sound it produces. I haven't had time to sit down and seriously listen to the Valhalla since I plugged it on Thursday after work. Its been on and I periodically pick up the headphones and give a listen. Since they sounded a little to bright with my Beyedynamic DT990 / 600 ohm, I connected the Sennheiser HD650 to the amp and that combo is wonderful. Usually the highs of the HD650 is slightly muddled to my ear but now it is almost just right--at least where I like it. I'm not so good at describing subtleties.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> So far I am very impressed by the sound it produces. I haven't had time to sit down and seriously listen to the Valhalla since I plugged it on Thursday after work. Its been on and I periodically pick up the headphones and give a listen. Since they sounded a little to bright with my Beyedynamic DT990 / 600 ohm, I connected the Sennheiser HD650 to the amp and that combo is wonderful. Usually the highs of the HD650 is slightly muddled to my ear but now it is almost just right--at least where I like it. I'm not so good at describing subtleties.


 
   
  interesting. so too bright with the beyer huh? thank you very much. i hope to hear more impressions very soon.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> interesting. so too bright with the beyer huh? thank you very much. i hope to hear more impressions very soon.


 

 A _little_ too bright with the DT990. Just a tad. Nothing bad. The amp is still young and the Beyers are always brighter.


----------



## debitsohn

clayton sf said:


> A _little_ too bright with the DT990. Just a tad. Nothing bad. The amp is still young and the Beyers are always brighter.







 Icic. Jason told me they tested with a 600 ohm beyer so I an pretty interested to see how it sounds with the t1


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Icic. Jason told me they tested with a 600 ohm beyer so I an pretty interested to see how it sounds with the t1


 

 The Valhalla has great bass response and it is also able to render, in wonderful detail, Peter Frampton's guitar work on his _Thank You Mr Churchill _release. Yes. The T1. That's one headphone I'm considering as well as the Audez'e LCD-2. I can't decide on which to get let alone a place to audition either one of them.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> The Valhalla has great bass response and it is also able to render, in wonderful detail, Peter Frampton's guitar work on his _Thank You Mr Churchill _release. Yes. The T1. That's one headphone I'm considering as well as the Audez'e LCD-2. I can't decide on which to get let alone a place to audition either one of them.


 

 im assuming youre from up north? if you were down here id let u try mine out.  that is.. unless the giants beat the dodgers today. 
  i never considered the LCD-2 and i dont think i ever will. i am no longer looking to replace the t1.  if i get any other headphone it will be a cheaper one maybe like the HF2/1 just because theyre special.


----------



## DoingOK

..............when I got home from my son's football game, there was a box of Schiit on my front porch.


----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





doingok said:


> ..............when I got home from my son's football game, there was a box of Schiit on my front porch.


 

 was it flaming?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





doingok said:


> ..............when I got home from my son's football game, there was a box of Schiit on my front porch.


 

 Tread carefully my good man, very carefully.
  
  Quote: 





thewuss said:


> was it flaming?


 
   
  No but it certainly will be glowing tonight!


----------



## DoingOK

LOL.......I was going to say at least it wasn't on fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  A few pics next to my WA6 for size comparison:


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





doingok said:


> LOL.......I was going to say at least it wasn't on fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is one sexy Woo6!
   
  When you're ready, please give us a comparison between the Val and the WA6.


----------



## TigzStudio

Looks like you may have to woodify your Valhalla!


----------



## volume

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> That is one sexy Woo6!
> 
> When you're ready, please give us a comparison between the Val and the WA6.


 


 get in the line,I asked for the same impressions earlier.


----------



## TheWuss

i can see now, DoingOK, why you want to black anodize your valhalla.
  your room is so sharp, and so well coordinated that just one piece of equipment like that looks out of place...


----------



## MuppetFace

I've been meaning to get into tube amps since trying out my friend's Woo. Having never owned one before this seems like a really good option. I love Schiit a lot anyway.
   
  I'd love to see a comparison between the Valhalla and the Glow Amp One, personally. Those are the two I'm mainly considering.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Looks like you may have to woodify your Valhalla!


 

 It would probably catch fire given how hot it's supposed to be.
   
  I wish it came in black, however. Every piece of electronic equipment I have is black and one silver piece just stands out like a sore thumb. Oh well, too late too complain anyways.


----------



## wgb113

Just got back from the PSU game and found a box of Schiit as well...


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Just got back from the PSU game and found a box of Schiit as well...


 

 They should of installed a glade scented plugin inside the unit, that would of been genius.  When the tubes warm up you get that bathroom fresh smell.  I think it aligns well with their sense of humor and marketing.  I would personally go with a little Hawaiian Breeze with my Schiit.


----------



## sampson_smith

Wow! I would very much like to know how you went about 'woodifing' your Woo Audio 6, DoingOK. It's a very striking piece of work. Amazing...
  
  Quote: 





doingok said:


> LOL.......I was going to say at least it wasn't on fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tim3320070

I haven't heard Schiit yet on this amp!


----------



## shawn_low

volume said:


> what about the details on resistors and caps.







 Someone asked why is volume asking this. I'm saying why not?

 Many manufacturers state these. I see no harm asking.

 Not a slight against Schiit but does anyone else notice that the PCBs looks similar to Chinese products.

 I don't really care as long as it sounds good. So impressions please?


----------



## headbob

Looking foward to impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (That means post them now, darn it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## volume

Quote: 





shawn_low said:


> Someone asked why is volume asking this. I'm saying why not?
> 
> Many manufacturers state these. I see no harm asking.
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks for backing my post.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





shawn_low said:


> Someone asked why is volume asking this. I'm saying why not?


 

 No, no harm in asking. Just don't really see the point in it is all.
   
  And yes, many manufacturers do say what they're using, but really it's little more than marketing buzzwords.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Not a slight against Schiit but does anyone else notice that the PCBs looks similar to Chinese products.


 
   
  I don't know what that's supposed to mean.
   
  They look like professionally made PCB's to me. What about them exactly looks particularly "Chinese"?
   
  se


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





volume said:


> Thanks for backing my post.


 


 do you guys realize that the guy who responded saying  'why ' was one of the schiit guys...  im only saying this because he may have purposely responded that way to be silly - you certainly never know with those guys... or maybe he was legitamitely asking why you wanted to know... anyway the schiit guys are usually pretty straighforward in their explainations from my experience.. .. thats why im wondering if he is being misunderstood in this context
   
  update:  wait maybe im wrong about that guy being from Schiit..  oh hell nevermind.. i dont know...


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys,
   
  Sorry to be scarce around here. We've been tied up in production (big shock, huh?) Shipments of Valhalla should accelerate next week.
   
  To answer a few questions:
   
  1. If the post isn't from me, it isn't from Schiit. Mike Moffat is scared of these newfangled communications things. He likes to hide at his bench.
   
  2. Caps and resistors? Dales, Nichicons, Wimas, Cornell-Dubilier. Good-quality parts for the price, in short. Will they set the audiophile world on fire? Probably not. Is the amp tuned to work very, very well with them? Yep. Will we have a higher-end amp full of Black Gates, etc etc? Nope. That's not how we roll, sorry.
   
  3. PCB made in China? Nope. The PCB, chassis, and transformers are all made here. They are all assembled here. We are all about making things here--really--not throwing a cord in a box and saying "made in USA." The vast majority of our production cost goes to US companies. Nor are we about hiding where things come from (our tubes are Russian, and our Alps pot is Japanese, like it says on our site.)
   
  Hope this clears some things up.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





br777 said:


> do you guys realize that the guy who responded saying  'why ' was one of the schiit guys...


 

 Nope.
   
  Jason's from Schiit. I'm from Q. Just a fan of Schiit is all.
   
  se


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Jason's from Schiit. I'm from Q. Just a fan of Schiit is all.
> 
> se


 


 my bad... Im not sure why i thought that


----------



## Nebby

In the right light, the pcb looks.....squinty?
   
   
  [/I'mChinesesoIcansaythat]
  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I don't know what that's supposed to mean.
> 
> They look like professionally made PCB's to me. What about them exactly looks particularly "Chinese"?
> 
> se


----------



## che15

Should I sell my WA6 and get one of these?


----------



## moonsurf

Very interested in this amp!


----------



## Henerenry

Thanks for the reply.
   
  Hell, I'll be ordering one of your amps just because I like your style.
   
  Oh and blackgates are overrated.... I find elna's sound much better.

  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry to be scarce around here. We've been tied up in production (big shock, huh?) Shipments of Valhalla should accelerate next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





che15 said:


> Should I sell my WA6 and get one of these?


 

 Perhaps you should get it before selling your WA6 and then you can compare them. Then keep the one you love and sell the other.


----------



## Skylab

clayton sf said:


> Perhaps you should get it before selling your WA6 and then you can compare them. Then keep the one you love and sell the other.






 That's good advice. The WA6 is transformer-coupled, remember, and at least on paper should be better driving low impedance headphones.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Perhaps you should get it before selling your WA6 and then you can compare them. Then keep the one you love and sell the other.


 

 yea plus the valhalla has a 15 day return policy


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





skylab said:


> That's good advice. The WA6 is transformer-coupled, remember, and at least on paper should be better driving low impedance headphones.


 

 I have found, as lovely as the WA6 is, it's pretty easy to push it over the edge when driving the LCD-2s with uncompressed source material.


----------



## Skylab

That may well be - but is there any reason to believe the Valhalla would fare better with the LCD-2? on paper it wouldn't seem to be the case. I will get to test it in a few weeks, but it's hard to see the OTL Valhalla doing the LCD-2 full justice. For that I've needed much stronger amps like the Leben or Decware Mini- Torii.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





skylab said:


> There is no direct western equivalent of either tube [6N1P and 6N6P].  If the amp is designed for the 6N1P, you can't use the 6DJ8/6922, as you will just burn them up.


 

 Conversely, if an amp is designed for the 6DJ8/6922, can you use the 6N1P?
  ... nevermind ... I found the answer.
   
  As usual: Thanks Skylab, et. al. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT:
  Quote: 





			
				Skylab said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrarroyo*
> ...


----------



## volume

Quote: 





skylab said:


> That may well be - but is there any reason to believe the Valhalla would fare better with the LCD-2? on paper it wouldn't seem to be the case. I will get to test it in a few weeks, but it's hard to see the OTL Valhalla doing the LCD-2 full justice. For that I've needed much stronger amps like the Leben or Decware Mini- Torii.


 


 Getting Interesting.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I have found, as lovely as the WA6 is, it's pretty easy to push it over the edge when driving the LCD-2s with uncompressed source material.


 

 I asked Jack Woo and he told me that the 6 is not ideal for the LCD2. He said the 6SE would be. I personally only heard the 6 with the T1 and it was not ideal IMO. The CSP-2 is ideal with the T1 but I know it would not be with the LCD2 as my D7000 sounds much better on my matrix than on the CSP-2 and the LCD2 is less efficient.


----------



## donthuang

Any current T1 user already got this cool amp?


----------



## wgb113




----------



## Maxvla

How's the pairing with the 701s?


----------



## Clayton SF

Excellent photos, _*wgb113*_. I really like how the Valhalla's grill compliments your metal shelves. Really nicely done.


----------



## ThePhoenix924S

I'd definitely be interested in some impressions as well, particularly with the HD650.  Right now I'm "stuck" with them and an Audinst HUD-MX1 and I'd like to get a dedicated amp, and I really like the looks of the Valhalla and if it's as good as it looks, then I'll definitely have to seriously consider it in my future purchasing plans.


----------



## debitsohn

yea, if you post pics you gotta post your impressions!


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> How's the pairing with the 701s?


 
  It's a little soon I think, I haven't listened to it enough yet, but my initial impressions are positive.  My only references are the AKGs with my Benchmark DAC1 and with the TC-7510.  With the former they're a very analytical listen.  With the latter they're an okay, pleasant listen.  I'm feeding the Valhalla from the 7510's fixed output and, while not as huge a difference as I was expecting (this is my first experience with tubes) I do notice more presence in the midrange and upper bass region compared to the DAC1, while having higher resolution than the 7510s built in amp.  The 701/Valhalla combo sounds closer to me to my HD600/DAC1 combo.
   
  I want to spend more time with it and the 701s before I throw the Sennheisers or Audio Technicas on it so that I can make a better comparison.
   
  A few other notes, as you can see in Clayton's unboxing photos it comes really well packed.  My unit has the bottom rear corner (near the power) plug kind of flat rather than to a point like the other corners.  I would guess this happened during the manufacturing of the case and that it wasn't dropped on that corner at all.  The manual was as good a read as the Asgard.  It gets warm but no warmer than my MacBook Pro.  The unit is just a very nice looking piece.  I got Serial # 152 and hopefully Jason and the gang sell enough to fill out the preceding zeros as well as bring us other products along the way.
   
  Bill


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Excellent photos, _*wgb113*_. I really like how the Valhalla's grill compliments your metal shelves. Really nicely done.


 

 Thanks, tried to get half decent pics with zero skills and a 6 year old camera.
   
  The shelf is a cheapy from Ikea but it holds everything, including whatever book/magazine I'm reading, has a small footprint, and the wire mesh shelves and overall openness guarantee it will have room to breathe.


----------



## shawn_low

@ Jason S
   
  Thanks for your replies! Can't wait for these to hit Australian shores! Hurry and get the 240V versions ready already!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *wgb113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Serial # 152 and hopefully Jason and the gang sell enough to fill out the preceding zeros as well as bring us other products along the way.
> 
> Bill


 

 Hey, Bill. I got Serial # 154.


----------



## KiwiNZ

Thanks for those first impressions wgb113.
   
  Does anyone else who has one have any further thoughts as to the sound quality of this amp? Especially when paired with AKG701, (or Grado RS1i/GS1000i)


----------



## Maxvla

Those who have one just got it a few days ago. The only person who's had enough time (in a perfect not-busy world) to get real impressions is Jude. He's a busy guy, though, so I don't know if he's really put the time in with it.


----------



## DoingOK

My very quick review. Both headphone amplifiers are relatively new (Woo WA6 has ~100 hrs) so I'm sure there may be subtle differences/changes over time.  I'm using a pair of AKG 702's that also have ~100 hrs on them (some consider these still breaking in).  I placed both amps side by side and just swapped RCA cables and the power plug.  Initial impression is that the Valhalla performance/sound is VERY close to the WA6.  I just placed both volume knobs at the 12 o'clock position and proceeded to listen to some very familiar HDCD's.  I would have to say the soundstage was very evenly matched. I know the volume will not be exactly the same with both amplifiers at the 12 o'clock position, but the Valhalla was slightly louder so I tried to match them closely to listen for subtle differences.  I would have to say initially the Valhalla sounded a little brighter (less than an hour on the unit) but not to a fault. Bass was equally hard to discern the difference between units.  Both my amplifiers are also extremely quiet.....zero background noise.  It has been hard getting ample time to do some more comparisons (birthdays, football, etc.) but I will try and get some more impressions as the units burn in over time.  Both units sound very good and sonically very comparable.  Subtle differences may appear as they age, but for now, I'm happy with both and plan to keep them.  I will update my impressions as I listen to more tracks over the next few weeks.  Thanks.
   
  Rich


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





doingok said:


> My very quick review. Both headphone amplifiers are relatively new (Woo WA6 has ~100 hrs) so I'm sure there may be subtle differences/changes over time.  I'm using a pair of AKG 702's that also have ~100 hrs on them (some consider these still breaking in).  I placed both amps side by side and just swapped RCA cables and the power plug.  Initial impression is that the Valhalla performance/sound is VERY close to the WA6.  I just placed both volume knobs at the 12 o'clock position and proceeded to listen to some very familiar HDCD's.  I would have to say the soundstage was very evenly matched. I know the volume will not be exactly the same with both amplifiers at the 12 o'clock position, but the Valhalla was slightly louder so I tried to match them closely to listen for subtle differences.  I would have to say initially the Valhalla sounded a little brighter (less than an hour on the unit) but not to a fault. Bass was equally hard to discern the difference between units.  Both my amplifiers are also extremely quiet.....zero background noise.  It has been hard getting ample time to do some more comparisons (birthdays, football, etc.) but I will try and get some more impressions as the units burn in over time.  Both units sound very good and sonically very comparable.  Subtle differences may appear as they age, but for now, I'm happy with both and plan to keep them.  I will update my impressions as I listen to more tracks over the next few weeks.  Thanks.
> 
> Rich


 

 Thanks Rich! how about clarity?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





frank i said:


> I asked Jack Woo and he told me that the 6 is not ideal for the LCD2. He said the 6SE would be. I personally only heard the 6 with the T1 and it was not ideal IMO. The CSP-2 is ideal with the T1 but I know it would not be with the LCD2 as my D7000 sounds much better on my matrix than on the CSP-2 and the LCD2 is less efficient.


 
  I posted similar information before, that the WA6SE was a better amp than the WA6 for the LCD-2, and I don't think people believed me.  What would Jack know anyway, he only builds the amps...


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I posted similar information before, that the WA6SE was a better amp than the WA6 for the LCD-2, and I don't think people believed me.  What would Jack know anyway, he only builds the amps...


 

 Kevin, I don't think anyone doubted this at all - I'm certain you are right, and it's true,-- since the 6SE has more power, who could doubt that it would be better.  The question is more one of price point, and also for people (and there are quite a few) who already own a regular WA6; given that, is the WA6 decent with the LCD-2?  I think so; JMO.
   
  But this is off topic here - someone asked if the Valhalla would be good with the LCD-2.  Given the design of the Valhalla this seems unlikely to be a good match to me, but I will get to try it in a week or so.


----------



## sampson_smith

I believe you, kwkarth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Still cannot wait for a detailed assessment of the Asgard vs. the Valhalla. I am pretty sure that the Asgard will be my ultimate choice, but it will be nice to have a thorough comparison posted at some point. (I assume that a few of you have/will have both amps at your disposal.)
   
  On a related note, my would I LOVE to get my ears on a pair of LCD-2's. Such striking, old-school cans.


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Thanks Rich! how about clarity?
> 
> Initial impression is very good.  It is easy for me to confuse brightness with clarity and I'll delve into it further after more listening.  I'm just coming off an ear infection and want to make sure I have sufficient time to really spend some quality time with both units.  I think the Valhalla performs admirably at it's price point.  I have no where near the experience as others here but I can tell you that the Valhalla holds it own against the Woo so far.  It may change over time as both units continue their break-in period.


----------



## hodgjy

Clarity and treble are easily confused, especially since one workaround on cheap components is to bump up the treble to make things sound more clear.


----------



## DoingOK

understandable observation.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





doingok said:


> My very quick review. Both headphone amplifiers are relatively new (Woo WA6 has ~100 hrs) so I'm sure there may be subtle differences/changes over time.  I'm using a pair of AKG 702's that also have ~100 hrs on them (some consider these still breaking in).  I placed both amps side by side and just swapped RCA cables and the power plug.  Initial impression is that the Valhalla performance/sound is VERY close to the WA6.  I just placed both volume knobs at the 12 o'clock position and proceeded to listen to some very familiar HDCD's.  I would have to say the soundstage was very evenly matched. I know the volume will not be exactly the same with both amplifiers at the 12 o'clock position, but the Valhalla was slightly louder so I tried to match them closely to listen for subtle differences.  I would have to say initially the Valhalla sounded a little brighter (less than an hour on the unit) but not to a fault. Bass was equally hard to discern the difference between units.  Both my amplifiers are also extremely quiet.....zero background noise.  It has been hard getting ample time to do some more comparisons (birthdays, football, etc.) but I will try and get some more impressions as the units burn in over time.  Both units sound very good and sonically very comparable.  Subtle differences may appear as they age, but for now, I'm happy with both and plan to keep them.  I will update my impressions as I listen to more tracks over the next few weeks.  Thanks.
> 
> Rich


 

 Very interesting. I had no expectations for the $350 Val to be comparable to a $620+ amp, but your initial impressions are promising. I still kind of expect the WA6 to edge out eventually, but that doesn't mean the Val is bad in anyway. It's just that I would expect a quality amp that is twice its price to be just better.


----------



## TheWuss

well, given that one can roll a sophia princess or EML rectifier into the WA6, that gives it an edge over the valhalla right out of the gate.
  lack of tube rolling is what's keeping me from getting the valhalla.
   
  when i read a couple posts saying the valhalla was very slightly bright, i knew that there would be no way to tweak the SS with a different tube...
   
  however, i'm so glad this amp is out there as an option for folks.  and i hope the positive reviews keep streaming in...


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> well, given that one can roll a sophia princess or EML rectifier into the WA6, that gives it an edge over the valhalla right out of the gate.
> lack of tube rolling is what's keeping me from getting the valhalla.
> 
> when i read a couple posts saying the valhalla was very slightly bright, *i knew that there would be no way to tweak the SS with a different tube*...
> ...


 


 huh? youre not saying what i think youre saying are u? :O haha


----------



## headbob

All right, thanks to all who lent impressions, I may be out $350 soon.
   
  Now we can wonder about the Schiit DAC.


----------



## mmayer167

After enjoying every bit of my Asgard I ordered a Valhalla last week, Jason thought it would ship late this week so i should have it fairly soon and when it does get here i'll let you guys know what i think when it comes to the hd600 pairing with both of them, if its better than with the Asgard man am I in for a treat. My thunderpants are just not playing as nicely with the Asgard which is why i went with the Valhalla with hopes that both of my choice cans at the moment will be happy  I know there are better amps for the TP but this is my decision, maybe a EHHA in the future... 
   
  Cheers, Happy listening       M


----------



## doctorandrew

Yay. My Valhalla just shipped


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





doctorandrew said:


> Yay. My Valhalla just shipped


 

 When did you order?


----------



## Roasty

just hooked up my Valhalla.
   
  comparing with a Meier Headfive which I have had since they first came onto head-fi.
   
  using pc audio, emu 0404 - valhalla - Senn HD650 + Zu Mobius and Alessandro MS2i.
   
  please keep in mind these are literally out-of-the-box and (very) initial impressions:
   
  - i prefer the highs on the Valhalla than the Headfive (using the Alessandro MS2i)
  on the headfive - with the MS2i, i could not turn up the volume high because on rock songs the highs were too shrill (required some EQ tweaking to lower the gain on the high shelf). this despite over few hundred hours of burning in + listening time.
  on the valhalla - the highs are not 'as' shrill. they are still slightly harsh, but somewhat tamer than the headfive. i have hopes the highs will smooth out after burning in.
   
  - mids are lush. (using the HD650)
  but not 'thick / viscous'. more like a full-bodied wine that u can feel the texture and the density, but still easy to swallow. 
  it is not 'warm'. it is not 'cold'. maybe 'lukewarm', just nice. i do however prefer the valhalla sound over the headfive already. 
  there seems to be a bit more resolution and separation with the headfive.
   
  - out of the box, there is a significant amount of bass (with both headphones), much more than the headfive.
  but not as tight. and not as much slam.
  there is texture, but at the moment i think the headfive has a more refined bass.
   
  - at this point in time the soundstage seems slightly bigger than the headfive. 
   
  - headfive sounds 'faster' with electronic music. the valhalla seems to slightly lag. (solid state vs tube? dunno..)
  - valhalla > headfive with jazz / vocals. the music and the voices just sound so lush..!
   
   
  so far i'm glad i decided to puchase the valhalla. if, after burning in, the highs settle down a little and smooth out, the mids become more defined (but still retain their volume), the bass goes lower / slams harder / tightens up, then I will be a very very happy owner..!
   
  i will chime in again after some time to update my impressions.
   
  many thanks to Jason and the Schiit team!


----------



## Roasty

oh i forgot to mention, both headphones (ms2i and hd650) have a minimal hum when the volume is turned to the max, but is silent when the volume dial is set at normal listening volumes.
   
  will be pairing my setup with a gamma 2 dac (that is currently being built), so more impressions when that arrives too.


----------



## doctorandrew

I ordered 7/30


----------



## MashBill

Well, I am no longer Schiitless...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  In fact, I am now officially full of Schiit since my Valhalla arrived today!  It is burning in now with my AKG 701s connected.  I will let it play through tomorrow before I give it a serious listen, but I like what I hear so far.  To be continued...
   
  Bill


----------



## golgi

If anyone has a Valhalla and the Little Dot MK3, please post a comparison.  Will be curious to hear your impressions.


----------



## luisev

Quote: 





golgi said:


> If anyone has a Valhalla and the Little Dot MK3, please post a comparison.  Will be curious to hear your impressions.


 

 Same here... would be nice to know...


----------



## fonebone10

These things get really hot, otherwise they sound pretty damn awesome, comparable with my WA6, too bad I might sell/return it for a Zana Deux.


----------



## luisev

Quote: 





fonebone10 said:


> These things get really hot, otherwise they sound pretty damn awesome, comparable with my WA6, too bad I might sell/return it for a Zana Deux.


 

 Return which... the Valhalla or the WA6?


----------



## fonebone10

Both, the Zana Deux is expeeeensive.
  Quote: 





luisev said:


> Return which... the Valhalla or the WA6?


----------



## swmtnbiker

Hmmm, it's kind of quiet in here. To those of you in the thread who are enjoying your Valhalla, any more impressions to share? I was so curious about this amp and about Schiit Audio that I ordered one last week. I want to stack it up against my boutique build Millet MiniMAX to see how well it drives the HF-2 in comparison. Curiosity killed the bank account? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I'd love to hear more Schiit while I'm waiting on mine to hit the Fedex/UPS depot.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Kevin, I don't think anyone doubted this at all - I'm certain you are right, and it's true,-- since the 6SE has more power, who could doubt that it would be better.  The question is more one of price point, and also for people (and there are quite a few) who already own a regular WA6; given that, is the WA6 decent with the LCD-2?  I think so; JMO.
> 
> But this is off topic here - someone asked if the Valhalla would be good with the LCD-2.  *Given the design of the Valhalla this seems unlikely to be a good match to me, but I will get to try it in a week or so.*


 
   
   
  I would love to hear your thoughts on that pairing as well since I'm trying to decide on a desktop amp for use at the office. I think I've pretty much decided on the LCD-2's as the headphone for that rig. Why do you think the pairing would probably not be good? Would the Schiit Asgard be a better match maybe?


----------



## doctorandrew

ahhh im too impatient.  shipping takes forever


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on that pairing as well since I'm trying to decide on a desktop amp for use at the office. I think I've pretty much decided on the LCD-2's as the headphone for that rig. Why do you think the pairing would probably not be good? Would the Schiit Asgard be a better match maybe?


 

 At least in terms of *theory*, an output transformerless tube amp with relatively small-triode output tubes like the Valhalla isn't the ideal match for a fairly low-impedance, low-efficiency headphone like the LCD-2.  But hey, I'm keeping an open mind - stranger things have happened.  The LCD-2 definitely sounded their best to me on tube amps that are power-pentode based and transformer-coupled and more able to deliver more juice to a load of that impedance.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





skylab said:


> At least in terms of *theory*, an output transformerless tube amp with relatively small-triode output tubes like the Valhalla isn't the ideal match for a fairly low-impedance, low-efficiency headphone like the LCD-2.  But hey, I'm keeping an open mind - stranger things have happened.  The LCD-2 definitely sounded their best to me on tube amps that are power-pentode based and transformer-coupled and more able to deliver more juice to a load of that impedance.


 

 Ah, thanks for taking the time to explain that. I will keep researching. I do look forward to your findings once you receive the Valhalla, and hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised. I'm about ready to go ahead and order the LCD-2's, and want to get the amp choice squared away pretty soon too. 
   
  I also found this quote from Jason (from the LCD-2 amp recommendation thread):
   
   
  "One caveat: The Valhalla is a great match for the HD650 and HD800, but it's going to struggle with the Audeze 'phones, since they're both low-impedance and low-sensitivity. If you're looking for headbanging levels from the Audeze, the Valhalla will be a disappointment."

   

  All the best,

  Jason Stoddard
 Co-Founder


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey everyone,
   
  Quick update for everyone who is still waiting for your Valhalla: we should be able to ship the last of the backorders today and Monday, barring any surprises during the burn-in phase. Thank you again for your patience!


----------



## Yikes

I've been keeping my eyes on this thread. Schiit Audio impresses me with their style and product. I don't know about the Valhalla's drive capabilities. I own and enjoy a Asgard Amplifier and it drives my HE-5LE's really well, and since the 5LE's are rumored to be more difficult to drive than the LCD-2's I suspect that the Asgard would easily drive the LCD-2's.


----------



## kingtz

For those of you who have already received your Valhallas, how up-to-date is Google Checkout? I've been refreshing the checkout page periodically, and my order from Aug should have been mailed out either yesterday or today.


----------



## wgb113

Google Checkout was right on for me.  You should get a shipping notice when it ships along with the FedEx tracking.
   
  Bill


----------



## kingtz

This is not looking good then. Post office closes in 30mins, so I guess mine's going out on Monday.


----------



## Clayton SF

I received my notice with tracking number at 10:17 PM on Mon. August 30. It shipped out via *FedEx* that night. It arrived the following Thurs. Sept. 2. I live in the same state as Schiit--California.


----------



## Caphead78

I also wonder when they will have enough Valhallas and Asgards to stock, I know they are very close.
  (Mainly because I want them to ship me the Asgard I ordered Wednesday haha)


----------



## MashBill

Quote: 





fonebone10 said:


> These things get really hot, otherwise they sound pretty damn awesome, comparable with my WA6, too bad I might sell/return it for a Zana Deux.


 

 Hot is obviously a very subjective term.  Mine gets warm like any class A tube device should run.  It is NOT hot and it damn sure has never approached "really hot" after a 24 hour idle, where it should be at maximum temp.  Hell, I can set my hand on any part of the Valhalla, except for the actual tubes themselves, and not feel any impulse to withdraw it from the amp.
   
  Using the temperature probe on my Fluke 187, I am unable to locate a single spot on the Valhalla chassis that exceeds 101 degrees F.  Here in Kansas, that is cooler than a typical summer day and somehow we survive it.
   
  Bill


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Yeah, sorry guys, most of the rest will go out on Monday. At the same time, we should be in-stock for Asgard and Valhalla, and we'll probably have a few Asgard B-stocks at the same time. . . should be . . . probably . . . maybe I should be a lawyer, with all these disclaimers and stuff. 
   
  Seriously, though, the intent is to actually *stock* the amps, despite the evidence of the past couple of months. And we *are* getting on our feet.
   
  Er, yeah, and regarding the comment about Valhalla and LCD-2s, yep, that's a tough, tough headphone to drive, mainly because it's both low impedance and low sensitivity. I'm afraid Asgard will be better for that one. 
   
  Thanks again for your patience, support, and kind words! (Or not so kind, that's fine too--we don't claim to be Dr. Pinkman's Patented Universal Panacea & Cure-All.)


----------



## swmtnbiker

Thanks for the update Jason.


----------



## mmayer167

x2 thanks for the update Jas. The Valhalla will get here when it gets here  It's not like im suffering with my Asgard or anything lol.
   
  Peace, M


----------



## luisev

Any other opinions or comparisons?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Yeah, sorry guys, most of the rest will go out on Monday. At the same time, we should be in-stock for Asgard and Valhalla, and we'll probably have a few Asgard B-stocks at the same time. . . should be . . . probably . . . maybe I should be a lawyer, with all these disclaimers and stuff.
> 
> Seriously, though, the intent is to actually *stock* the amps, despite the evidence of the past couple of months. And we *are* getting on our feet.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Does anyone know how much the B Stock will cost? I can't remember, sorry.


----------



## Lester Mobley

Last time the B-stock Asgards went on sale, they were $199.


----------



## revolink24

Thanks, my wallet is running in fear.


----------



## debitsohn

bstock valhallas are gonna be 300


----------



## sampson_smith

That makes reasonable sense, debitsohn. But, did you have a confirmation from Jason about this?


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> That makes reasonable sense, debitsohn. But, did you have a confirmation from Jason about this?


 

 im not sure if im at liberty to say. ill wait till jason replies on here.


----------



## ChavaC

Do B-stock have warranties?
   
  And did everyone forget to post their impressions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I only see a couple brief comments for the most part.


----------



## Caphead78

I believe they still have the 5 yr warranty but not the 15 day return period. (at least that is how the Asgard B-stock was)
  Quote: 





chavac said:


> Do B-stock have warranties?
> 
> And did everyone forget to post their impressions?
> 
> ...


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





chavac said:


> Do B-stock have warranties?
> 
> And did everyone forget to post their impressions?
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, i'm still waiting for a more indepth review also.


----------



## wgb113

Most of us have only just begun our second week with the Valhalla and I know I haven't been able to log more than 6 hours or so and with only one set of cans, in one system.
   
  If I get a chance at all this week I'm going to use my Sennheisers (580/600 mutt) with it.  The plan is to then use it next week in my main system with the AKG 701s again, and the following week in that system with the Sennheisers.  After that I should have a better idea as to how it sounds.
   
  I also want to give it a go in it's simplest form, using the mini-RCA cable that was included straight from my iPod Touch to see how that compares.
   
  Bill


----------



## circuithero

How much of the b-stock is available?


----------



## sampson_smith

Of the Valhalla, obviously none, until some units are returned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Patience, young grasshopper.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  Just a quick Valhalla report. The last of the pre-orders are leaving today!
   
  B-stock? Sure, eventually. They'll be $299 with no 15-day return option but full 5-year warranty. The page will be up on our site when they're available.
   
  Reviews? Now that we've shipped all the pre-orders, our review units can go out. Expect to hear some more meaty reviews after those go out, and the reviewers have a chance to spend some time with them.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Yep, I received my shipping notification today Jason. Thanks! And, I can truly say that I've never before looked forward to receiving a box of Schiit from Fedex..


----------



## kingtz

Just received my notification, too! I am waiting with bated breath...


----------



## volume

The Valhalla is definitely a looker, Could everyone who has received theirs please post pictures of this beautiful amp,I don't feel anyone remotely close to me has got one, therefore all I can do is drool on all your nice pictures.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





volume said:


> The Valhalla is definitely a looker, Could everyone who has received theirs please post pictures of this beautiful amp,I don't feel anyone remotely close to me has got one, therefore all I can do is drool on all your nice pictures.


 
   
  Here yah go...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Are you Amstel Dam on Flickr? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Here yah go...


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Are you Amstel Dam on Flickr?


 

 Yes I am. Now how in the world....?


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Yes I am. Now how in the world....?


 

 youre world famous clayton!!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> youre world famous clayton!!


 

 You're kidding? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why every so often I travel to Amsterdam to visit with friends who live on Rapenburgerstraat just to go into hiding. j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how those travel voltage converters work on headphone amps. I wouldn't want to fry one if I took one over there.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Yes I am. Now how in the world....?


 

 Well I recognised your Phono Stage. I comment on that pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oh, and Amsterdam isn't that far away for me


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Well I recognised your Phono Stage. I comment on that pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Fantastic. Have you ever been to HiFi Solutions on Muiderstraat? I've always passed it but have never gone in. Maybe next time...


----------



## Caphead78

Awesome pics Clayton, thanks!
   
  Btw, what turntable is that?

 Edit: Nevermind, found your Flikr stream, impressive!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Fantastic. Have you ever been to HiFi Solutions on Muiderstraat? I've always passed it but have never gone in. Maybe next time...


 

 No I haven't but it looks very promising. And I'm like 2 hours away from A'dam


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> No I haven't but it looks very promising. And I'm like 2 hours away from A'dam


 
   
  Yes. HiFi Solutions.nl looks very promising, indeed. I also own the Beyerdynamic DT990 - 600ohm. It is my favorite headphone and really pairs nicely with the Valhalla. Right now it sounds a little on the bright side but I am sure when the Valhalla has a chance to settle down, it will be wonderful.
   
  EDIT: And you must be Mr. Ultra, yes?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Here yah go...


 

 That a pair of CineMags I see in your SUT?
   
  se


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> That a pair of CineMags I see in your SUT?
> 
> se


 

 Yep--doze are dem transformers in de SUT. Ye old Eagle Eye, you!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Yes. HiFi Solutions.nl looks very promising, indeed. I also own the Beyerdynamic DT990 - 600ohm. It is my favorite headphone and really pairs nicely with the Valhalla. Right now it sounds a little on the bright side but I am sure when the Valhalla has a chance to settle down, it will be wonderful.
> 
> EDIT: And you must be Mr. Ultra, yes?


 
   
  Yes. I'm serious about that WA_2 tho. lol


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Yes. I'm serious about that WA_2 tho. lol


 
   
  Nee toch?
   
  So I'll bring along the WA2 with the Valhalla when I go to A'dam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder what the shipping charges would be to Belgium? Hum?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Yep--doze are dem transformers in de SUT. Ye old Eagle Eye, you!


 

 I knows my CineMags. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  They got quite a spike in sales when Art did the writeup on Bob's Devices.
   
  se


----------



## kingtz

Finally received my Valhalla!!! For all that waiting, it took 1 day to get to my house. lol
   
  Playing around with it now. Just out of the box, I can definitely attest to the great build quality. Very solidly constructed, all the lines are straight, and it's heavier than it looks. Looks great in person, but I still wish it came in black.
   
  As for the "heat", I've had it on for about ~10mins now, and still not hot, and this coffee isn't going to warm itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  UPDATE: 4 hours later, the amp is quite a bit warmer, but I would never consider this unbearable hot. It's very warm and the volume knob is about the same temperature as the rest of the chassis, but once again, I have to stress that it's only very warm, not hot or burning. Looks like I won't get to warm my coffee afterall.
   
  Upon closer inspection, I noticed that there are light, white fingerprints on the chassis. I can see them on the top surface, as well as near the volume knob. They are not coming off with a microfiber cloth, so does anyone have any recommendations? They're defintiely not oil caused by me. They don't smear like oil would and they're white.
   
  As for sound, I love it.
  Just some initial observations:
  With just the uDAC alone, I noticed that when certain female vocalists hit some really high notes, my cans really start crackling or etching.
  With uDAC -> Valhalla, the crackling/etching vastly disappeared, but was still there a bit, but just for the really, really high notes. Bass is both fuller and with more impact than just the uDAC alone.
  With V-DAC -> Valhalla, the crackling/etching completely disappeared. Bass seems to have greater extension, and goes loooowwwww, but with a little less impact (or so I think). The highs and mids seem to have more clarity. I need to listen some more and perhaps acclimatize. I also now know what people mean by the HD650 being "veiled", as it is no longer there now. With just the uDAC alone, I had no frame of reference so I didn't know what I should or should not have been hearing. With this setup however, everything just has greater clarity. The cans are still not too "bright", however, since I've been listening to music for the last 4 hrs straight and still no fatigue.


----------



## doctorandrew

Johnny B. Goode FLAC --> Ack dAck! --> Schiit Valhalla --> DT 990/600      =       SWEET BLISS


----------



## Peterk

I got my Valhalla today.  Excellent build quality, I cant find anything cheap about it anywhere. 
   
  I had my 650s plugged straight into my Xfi card, now the amp is in between.  My initial impression is there is a definite reduction in bass.  As if someone turned the bass slider down, there is much less of it and isnt as low.  I listen to electronica on Pandoa One, so this bothers me, I'll hope this changes as it breaks in.
   
  Has anyone else noticed this, or know how it ages?


----------



## calaf

sorry to state the obvious, but did you connect the amp to the line-out of your card, as opposed to the headphone out?
  
  Quote: 





peterk said:


> I got my Valhalla today.  Excellent build quality, I cant find anything cheap about it anywhere.
> 
> I had my 650s plugged straight into my Xfi card, now the amp is in between.  My initial impression is there is a definite reduction in bass.  As if someone turned the bass slider down, there is much less of it and isnt as low.  I listen to electronica on Pandoa One, so this bothers me, I'll hope this changes as it breaks in.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this, or know how it ages?


----------



## shiaulou

Has anyone tried the Valhalla with a Denon D2000/5000/7000 or Grado (ie low impedance headphone)? How do they pair up?


----------



## swmtnbiker

My Valhalla was delivered today and I plan on trying it out with my SR-225i and HF-2 tonight. Stay tuned.


----------



## Peterk

Yep, it's connected to the line out (green) port on the card http://pdfguides.com/images/uploads/Connections-Creative-Labs-70SB088600002-SoundBlaster-X-FI-Titanium.jpg
   
  I had my 650s connected to this port and they sounded pretty good, the mids and highs were clear and bass was well defined, it felt like it just needs more power to be even better.  When I plugged in the valhalla the overall bass was reduced by about 50%, the rest sounded about the same.  I emailed to Jason at Schiit and will plan on letting the tubes break in more before deciding anything.
  Quote: 





calaf said:


> sorry to state the obvious, but did you connect the amp to the line-out of your card, as opposed to the headphone out?


----------



## kite7

That's not true line out, you're technically amping the sound card's amp which is bad. Someone had tried this with the Asgard and ended up returning his.


----------



## swmtnbiker

It sure is purty...


----------



## Peterk

The Xfi Titanium isnt one of those soundcards that has a built in headphone amp like the Asus Xonar or Auzen Forte, I do recall what you're talking about with those soundcards you could plug into either the headphone amped port or the line out port.  Creative just makes normal soundcards, theres one main line out, the rest are surround speakers or optical.
   
  I'm thinking about possibly buying an asgard as well to see if it plays with my setup better, while still breaking in the tubes on the valhalla hoping for a change.

  
  Quote: 





kite7 said:


> That's not true line out, you're technically amping the sound card's amp which is bad. Someone had tried this with the Asgard and ended up returning his.


----------



## swmtnbiker

My initial, surface impressions. FLAC source -> CIAudio VDA-1 DAC -> Valhalla -> HF-2s:
   

 It's a gorgeous piece of work.
 Good bass punch and extension. Maybe a just a tad flabby here and there.
 Very good soundstage, even with the Grados.
 Detail and separation are very good.
   
  And the reports are true - it runs HOT. How hot you may ask? It's difficult for me to hold my hand on the top of the case for more than 30 seconds. It should make a decent space heater when the weather starts getting chilly. The heat issue concerns me. BUT, so far I do like the sound of the Valhalla. I'm looking forward to spending more time with it, seeing how it settles in, and comparing it to my tricked-out Millet MiniMAX hybrid.


----------



## kite7

It's not true line out, it's still amplified. Its "line out" is not line level. A true line out is unamped which the X-Fi Titanium doesn't have. I've tried amping a X-Fi through its 3.5mm "line out" with another external amplifier before a long time time ago when I still had one, it was a complete waste of time and I ended up buying another source.


----------



## kingtz

Gah I hate this.
   
  After listening to V-DAC -> Valhalla -> HD650 all night last night, my portable rig (uDAC -> SRH840) sounded like crap at work today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will make it a point never to go to meets where people will bring higher end setups.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> And the reports are true - it runs HOT. How hot you may ask? It's difficult for me to hold my hand on the top of the case for more than 30 seconds. It should make a decent space heater when the weather starts getting chilly. The heat issue concerns me. BUT, so far I do like the sound of the Valhalla. I'm looking forward to spending more time with it, seeing how it settles in, and comparing it to my tricked-out Millet MiniMAX hybrid.


 

 I have some news for everyone - tube amps run hot.  Tubes make heat.  Period, end of story.  All of them.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nebby

Would that whole tube heater/filament thing have anything to do with that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> I have some news for everyone - tube amps run hot.  Tubes make heat.  Period, end of story.  All of them.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I have some news for everyone - tube amps run hot.  Tubes make heat.  Period, end of story.  All of them.  Nothing to worry about.


 

 News? I know that. You know that. Taken in that context, IMO this amp still runs pretty effing hot. While it's not an apples to apples comparison, the Valhalla is many times hotter than my hybrid once it reaches operating temperature. Certainly "tubes make heat", but that doesn't mean temperature issues shouldn't be mentioned or discussed.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Would that whole tube heater/filament thing have anything to do with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Indeed!  Note especially the word "heater" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The power transformer in a tube amp is used to HEAT the filament. 
   
  I'm not picking on you, dpippel, but given that there was some unnecessary haranguing about the Schiit Asgard running hot, and that I think it's likely that the Valhalla may be some people's first foray into tube amp, I though it was good to make sure there was not undue concern here.  Tube amps make heat, and run hot.  And an all-tube amp is going to run hotter than a hybrid.  Anyone bothered by that concept should stick with Class D solid state amps


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Indeed!  Note especially the word "heater"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> News? I know that. You know that. Taken in that context, IMO this amp still runs pretty effing hot. While it's not an apples to apples comparison, the Valhalla is many times hotter than my hybrid once it reaches operating temperature. Certainly "tubes make heat", but that doesn't mean temperature issues shouldn't be mentioned or discussed.


 
   
  Guess what! My Zana Deux SE runs hotter than any of yours--tubes or no! There! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you may be able to grill on yours, but because of the ZDse's large top flat-plate aluminum chassis, I can make hotcakes on mine!


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Indeed!  Note especially the word "heater"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 um... i think dpippel can post about the heat coming from the valhalla because it may not be an inssue to you or me or whatever but it is an issue for many people.   and to say that anyone bothered by thtat concept should stick with class D SS amps? after dpippel's impression both posts you have written puts u in a bad light.  not all class A amps run hot when someone touches anywhere on the amp, this one does thaTs all that needs to be said. no one is saying tubes dont generate heat.
   
  i left my asgard on all day yesterday burning in my dacmagic and it was HOT. was it too hot and am i concerned? no but that doesnt mean someone else doesnt have the right to be. and anyone has the right to post pros and CONS about stuff that is related to the forum topic. 
   
  thanks for your im[pressions dpippel!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...and anyone has the right to post pros and CONS about stuff that is related to the forum topic.
> 
> thanks for your impressions dpippel!


 

 debitsohn: Glad you're felling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today's the day! Anyway, since I first felt how hot my Asgard got I just don't touch it anymore, and I just ignore the Valhalla--not altogether, though, because it does have pretty tubes and it does run much cooler than the Asgard.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Indeed!  Note especially the word "heater"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  There's no haranguing going on here Skylab, just statements of fact based on direct observation. Certainly, people who have never owned an all tube amplifier before should be made aware of their differences from other designs and the effects of those differences. Discussing the heat issue is doing exactly that. Let's not patronize by suggesting that someone should settle for a CMoy if they don't "get it."


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Guess what! My Zana Deux SE runs hotter than any of yours--tubes or no! There!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Um, the Valhalla's all-aluminum chassis has a huge griddle area to the left of the tubes. Plenty of room. Serving up a nice steaming stack of Schiit pancakes would pose NO problem at all, I assure you.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> thanks for your im[pressions dpippel!


 
   
  You're welcome.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Um, the Valhalla's all-aluminum chassis has a huge griddle area to the left of the tubes. Plenty of room. Serving up a nice steaming stack of Schiit pancakes would pose NO problem at all, I assure you.


 

 Darn! Yes. Yours is multipurpose and cheaper too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ah, levity is refreshing at times in this sometimes all-too-dreary world of this-n-that!


----------



## swmtnbiker

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> There's no haranguing going on here Skylab, just statements of fact based on direct observation. Certainly, people who have never owned an all tube amplifier before should be made aware of their differences from other designs and the effects of those differences. Discussing the heat issue is doing exactly that. Let's not patronize by suggesting that someone should settle for a CMoy if they don't "get it."


 

 OK, apologies to all - I absolutely did not mean to offend or patronize anyone.  My attempts at humor clearly failed.  Sorry for that.
   
  And yes, it's a good idea that people be made aware that tube amps run hot - totally agree.  But it's not a good idea to indicate that this is cause for worry that the amp is somehow dangerous. 
   
  Anyway, enough said.  I'm looking forward to getting the review unit of the Valhalla.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Works for me. I'm looking forward to reading your review of this amp, because you're so damned good at it.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Works for me. I'm looking forward to reading your review of this amp, because you're so damned good at it.


 

 Thanks and cheers


----------



## 156219

x1000000000.......


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> debitsohn: Glad you're felling better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 haha not feeling better but gotta bring in a paycheck so im back at work =\  thats the thing. ppl read on here and can find out that yes the amps run hot so when they touch it its nto that big of a deal to most. but ppl who had no idea it runs that hot and touched it would be extremely worried.  im glad the valhalla doesnt run as hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nice that there are more impressions popping up!


----------



## grokit

Skylab, maybe this request belongs in the LCD-2 amp thread, but I am interested in the differences between the Asgard and Valhalla with the LCD-2 as many have said that it responds better to SS than to tube amplification and am looking forward to that comparison from you if you have had a chance to compare both of these amps with that headphone please.


----------



## Caphead78

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Skylab, maybe this request belongs in the LCD-2 amp thread, but I am interested in the differences between the Asgard and Valhalla with the LCD-2 as many have said that it responds better to SS than to tube amplification and am looking forward to that comparison from you if you have had a chance to compare both of these amps with that headphone please.


 

 Unlike Skylab, I haven't gotten the chance to hear that combo myself, but since the Valhalla is an OTL tube amp specifically it should have very significant problems with the low sensitivity low impedance LCD2. Jason himself said as much and suggested the Asgard would be a much better fit for the LCD2.


----------



## grokit

^ Oh that's right I remember Jason's post now, whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
   
  Thanks for reminding me though


----------



## Skylab

And I will be utterly useless in that regard, because I have never heard, or even seen, an Asgard


----------



## tim3320070

You should be sent both...


----------



## Caphead78

Oh sorry, I just assumed that from his post ha.
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> And I will be utterly useless in that regard, because I have never heard, or even seen, an Asgard


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> Oh sorry, I just assumed that from his post ha.


 

 And I just assumed that because he's... Skylab


----------



## Peterk

An update on my valhalla I've put 10-15hrs in, the bass seems to have improved to at least what it sounded plugged straight into my xfi Titanium, so it's about as good as I've heard my computer setup so far.  I am trying to figure out the soundstage, I have been playing bad company 2 and the environment sounds and distances are a little harder to detect with this amp plugged in, it may take some getting used to.


----------



## mmayer167

My Valhalla came today!
           a- it weighs more than the Asgard by a substantial amount, which feels nice.
         
           b- it sounds very similar to the Asgard with my TP's thus far out of the box.
   
           c- it's gorgeous!
   
           d- the led luminary is much softer than my Asgard which is awesome because i get blinded by the Asgard at night.
   
           e- all I am going to say about sound thus far is that vs the Asgard, obviously the mids are smoother and the bass so far is a bit less defined. Basically it sounds like an amp that needs some settle time, so i will report more later!
   
           f- no I am not going to go through the whole alphabet with points... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  expect more late next week, sorry, I know that is a long time.
   
  Cheers Head-Fi'ers, M


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> My Valhalla came today!
> 
> *****
> ...
> ...


 
   
  Cheers, mmayer167. It sounds like a lot of Head-Fi'ers are getting their amps today. Makes for a great weekend! ENJOY!


----------



## debitsohn

nice! more impresssions! i get my amp today too


----------



## mmayer167

I thought id share the pictures I just snapped in some low light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## wgb113

I too have been surprised in my limited time with the Valhalla at how similar it sounds to my SS Benchmark.  I was expecting a completely different, romantic, "tube" sound that I've always read so much about but that's not the case...at least yet.  That's not to say that I'm not happy with it at all, I'm finding myself lost in the music rather than critically listening, which is always a good thing!
   
  I haven't had any time to listen to it this week...pulling the single parent card all week as the wife's been away.  I hope to get some time with the Sennheiser 580/600 and the Valhalla this weekend.
   
  Thinking I'm going to use the HD Tracks/Head-Fi compilation as a basis for my final review of the Valhalla.
   
  Bill


----------



## tim3320070

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> I thought id share the pictures I just snapped in some low light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Are those UFO's???


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *tim3320070* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are those UFO's???


 

 Hehehe.
   
  Here, perhaps this'll help a bit.
   



   



   
  se


----------



## swmtnbiker




----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





peterk said:


> I am trying to figure out the soundstage, I have been playing bad company 2 and the environment sounds and distances are a little harder to detect with this amp plugged in, it may take some getting used to.


 

 If you're gaming, you'll probably be better off with SS.  The even order harmonics are likely to mess with the positional sound.


----------



## Roasty

i think the Valhalla is one of the better looking amps out there. ... but imagine if they came in black!


----------



## mmayer167

Hey everyone,
   
  I am going to report back on the Valhalla vs. Asgard a bit early.
   
  Reason being I think I have put enough time on the Valhalla to realize that it simply doesn't drive my two primary cans as well as the Asgard does. I sort of knew that the Valhalla wouldn't drive the thunderpants too well seeing as they are relatively low impedance and sensitivity but i wanted to see if the hd600 was much more with the Valhalla than with the Asgard, which in certain areas it was....  I'll start off by just physically comparing the two amps and then dive into the sound. 
   
  Asgard vs. Valhalla, the physical appeal:  
   
            First off, the Valhalla is much more aesthetically pleasing with its tubes and all, but there is something pleasing about the simple nature of the Asgard which makes it hard to discern which is the best looking in person. After a few days I just couldn't stop looking at the Valhalla and to that end I was completely happy with my purchase of the Valhalla and decided that it was the best looking of the two.
   
            The Valhalla is much heavier in comparison to the Asgard, just the nature of a tube amp... Fit and finish is identical on the two amps, with the exception of while running, the Valhalla power luminary is much more dim in comparison to the Asgard, I realllly liked this! must be a revision.
   
            As for the "heat", both amps generate a fair amount of heat but nothing that would ever concern me. If you have trouble touching the volume knob on either of these amps after a good long listening stint you should probably toughen up your girly hands on the stove... or set a oven mitt next to your amp. (jk, the heat issue is as Jason exclaims-> NILL) 
   
  Asgard vs. Valhalla, the "perceived" sonic differences:
   
            For all of my testing I kept both amps at operating temps. The Valhalla was left to burn in for ~40 hrs. I used the same selected tracks with foobar, used my uDAC at the same line out volume, and used 4.5 feet of Blue Jeans Cable LC-1. Headphone of choice was the hd600. The only variable was the amp! (ok maybe me too just a little, but the amp was the only variable when considering the hardware)
   
           Here is the quick and dirty for those of you who don't want to read anymore ->   After much listening and discerning what I was hearing I conclude that the Asgard is one hell of a bang for your buck amp. The Asgard is voiced so well that when I first started testing i had a hard time telling that the Asgard was solid state. Yes the Valhalla smooths the mids better and is not really rolled off at the top plus it packs a little more heat in the bass region, "but" for pure listenability the Asgard wins. If all I listened to was Jazz, Classical, and lighter music the Valhalla would be here to stay since these were the genre's that really blew me away when listening with the Valhalla.
   
           More in depth:
   
  Highs: Asgard exhibits a bit of a rolled off top end which most of us have read about or heard. The Valhalla does not continue the trend, in fact it was a little bright before it settled in. Bright equipment rubs me the wrong way so the Asgard was more appealing initially. As my Valhalla sits now it is a pretty even amp. There are some small peaks here and there ie somewhere in the topend and upper midrange. The highs on the Valhalla are crisp and articulate.
   
  Mids: The Valhalla wins here, the tubes really do sound wonderful in this range. As I mentioned before the Asgard is very well voiced. What i mean by that is, it was engineered to have a certain personality. Some of the tracks I listened to sounded better with the Asgard because of this effect on the mids. Because of this the attack was better with the Asgard than the Valhalla. 
   
  Lows: Depends what type of bass you like, both are very good in this region. The Valhalla has a juicy bottom end in comparison to the Asgard which is more of a synthetic bottom end. The "synthetic" bottom end of the Asgard lends to its balanced presentation without over doing the bass, yet you still feel a good amount. As far as amount of body, the Valhalla wins, when it comes to balanced grippy bottom end the Asgard wins.
   
  Overall qualities I liked about either in comparison to each other:
   
     Valhalla-> Great depth, the separation is wonderful. More forward than the Asgard. Better low level detail than the Asgard.
   
     Asgard-> Good prat, lends to why i like the Asgard the best. Also it is very "sweet", meaning lacking peaks in response. I basically chose the Asgard over the Valhalla because it was just easier to listen to, I enjoyed the Valhalla very much but wasn't happy with the way all the music i listened to sounded with it. Also, the Valhalla does not do orthos justice, or i would assume any other phone with low impedance and sensitivity.
   
  Simply put, both amps test very similar and are a treat to session. If all you have are high impedance phones then snag the Valhalla, if you have a few lower impedance cans the Asgard will do them all justice! Minus maybe the AKG's which weren't that great with the Asgard.
   
  I hope most of my impressions are somewhat on par with everyone with the Valhalla so I don't feel like too much of an idiot, but whatever, this hobby is so subjective so I wont feel too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Enjoy and Happy listening!    
   
                                             M


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice impressions M!


----------



## gsevilla

Thank you for your impressions.
   
  I've had the Valhalla since Saturday evening and I love it with my Grado RS1i. I had been auditioning a Nuforce Icon HDP but could not detect much bass and the treble was painful. I shipped the HDP back for a refund today. I also have the Matrix M-Stage which sounded harsher in the treble than the HDP. Both amps have been burnt in for about 200 hours each. The sound with the Valhalla and RS1i is much easier to listen to than the other combinations. I don't know if this makes sense based on the "specs" of each amp. All I know is that I'm following my ears.
   
  By the way, this is the first time I listen to a tube amp.
   
  Now I'm curious about the Asgard with the RS1i. I'll have to order one. The great thing about ordering from Schiit is that shipping down to San Diego takes one day!
   
  Finally, I have an HD650 coming in a few days so we'll see how it sounds with my amps.


----------



## mmayer167

meh, pictures are always good. here are a few of the set-up at the moment. the emotiva cables are hooked up.


----------



## Clayton SF

^^^ Thanks for the pictures. I want those same cone feet for my Valhalla, too. Where did you get them?


----------



## mmayer167

^ ebay as usual for the weird stuff. they did come as 4 but i only used 3 and took off the extender screw on top of the cone


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Thanks, mmayer167. $23.50 + shipping 't ain't bad at all--great deal. Raising the Valhalla 1-1/4 inches will certainly help the airflow under its chassis.


----------



## mmayer167

exactly what i was thinking. I'm not worried about heat really (they do also act as a passive heatsink) but it does look nice!  I didn't do it for sound as some people claim it does wonders for soundstage...lol if you can hear things i cant more power to you.
   
  Have fun with your Valhalla's hf's
   
  M


----------



## Matthew.C

Need some help. Does the Valhalla match the Denon d5000s? IF they do ill pull the trigger


----------



## sampson_smith

From reading many comments here about the Denon-series' pairing with tube amps, I would expect that you will have better results with solid state. Denons love solid state. And as they have a relatively low impedance rating and like lots of current, the Asgard may be a better option. That said, what say those who _actually_ have Denon cans and the Valhalla?


----------



## mmayer167

^^^ do not get the valhalla for your d5000. although high sensitivity the d5000 is only 25 ohm impedance and if memory serves me correct valhalla is rated down to 32 ohm. not a good match. The asgard is built for low impedance cans, and would sound very good with the d5000 i would bet!


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





			
				mmayer167 said:
			
		

> exactly what i was thinking. I'm not worried about heat really (they do also act as a passive heatsink) but it does look nice!  I didn't do it for sound as some people claim it does wonders for soundstage...lol if you can hear things i cant more power to you.
> 
> Have fun with your Valhalla's hf's
> 
> M


 


 I personally don't know if it would improve sound stage with a tube amp, though if it could with my I+ I'd be able to hear it. I will say that it causes a much smaller area for vibrations to pass through, and what is more all the weight is focused over a much smaller area causing a much firmer connection to it's surface. It won't vibrate as much, or so I hear. I personally would go a step further and put some cork under them for perfect isolation.
   
  How ringy/microphonic are the tubes? I have had to buy 50-60 dollars worth of product to tame the microphonics in my LD I+. I'd really be interested in this.
   
  Also, the amp is simply beautiful!
   
  I myself am very curious about this amp's pairing with HD650. If somebody has that combo, please advise! Also, I love the jokes, but then again they brought it on themselves:


----------



## mmayer167

i experienced not microphonics with the valhalla or "ringyness"...  seriously great amp, just try to pair high impedance phones with it.


----------



## novak

Has anyone had a chance to compared the Valhalla with a LD MK III? I've been thinking about selling off the LD and testing out something different for a while now. I'd love to hear your impressiosn on how well it synergizes with a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's especially.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

hmm... anyone ever compared Valhalla with EF5? will be pair them with K701, I guess my mind want to try the tubey sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  note: my points're looking something with smooth high and can adding body to midrange.


----------



## kingtz

For does of you who have owned the Valhalla for longer that a week, do you notice that it's not getting as warm anymore? The first couple of days, I remember it being much warmer than it is now. Now, even when I leave it on for 4hours or more, it's not as hot as it used to be when I first got it.
   
  Am I just imagining this change, or did anyone else notice it also?


----------



## sampson_smith

Is there a change in the sound profile that has accompanied this 'attenuation' - real or imagined; you may just have gotten used to the heat - in temperature?


----------



## ChavaC

I noticed that too. Out of the box it really got going after about an hour, but it doesn't seem that bad anymore. Then again I haven't been leaving it on as long so maybe it's the same.


----------



## haveblue

Has anybody gotten the chance to test HD800's with the Valhalla? If so what DAC are you using or would suggest using for that combination?


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Is there a change in the sound profile that has accompanied this 'attenuation' - real or imagined; you may just have gotten used to the heat - in temperature?


 

 I don't think the sound has changed. But then again, I'm not 100% sure: I listened to the amp for +8hrs (volume dial at ~8:30 position), and my ears still seem to be a little sore.
   
  In retrospect, the Valhalla did seem slightly brighter out of a box, but that seems to have adjusted now.
   
  And speaking of hearing: for those of you who have the Valhalla attached to the line-level output of a DAC (i.e. the Val is now the only volume control), at what position are  your volume knobs?


----------



## sampson_smith

That will be highly dependent on type of headphones used (resistance and sensitivity), musical tastes, and general volume preferences. That said, most stick around the 12:00 mark on most amps, or at least never need to exceed 1/2 a turn of the knob, past this point.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> ...  seriously great amp, just try to pair high impedance phones with it.


 

 Has someone tried it with the AKG K340?


----------



## Skylab

I will try that when I get my review unit.


----------



## wht

Great! While at it, a comparison of it versus the Concerto would be really nice.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





wht said:


> Great! While at it, a comparison of it versus the Concerto would be really nice.


 

 Kind of apples and oranges, a $350 tube amp versus a $650 SS amp, but I will try to offer some comparisons.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> For does of you who have owned the Valhalla for longer that a week, do you notice that it's not getting as warm anymore? The first couple of days, I remember it being much warmer than it is now. Now, even when I leave it on for 4hours or more, it's not as hot as it used to be when I first got it.
> 
> Am I just imagining this change, or did anyone else notice it also?


 

 Not me. I'm still grillin' pancakes on mine.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Kind of apples and oranges, a $350 tube amp versus a $650 SS amp, but I will try to offer some comparisons.


 
   
  It will really be appreciated especially in the context of synergy with the AKG K340. Cheers.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Not me. I'm still grillin' pancakes on mine.


 

 Have you tried blueberry pancakes yet? They're eally great. Maybe a bit of Benihana action while listening to music would be equally as entertaining as well!


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Have you tried blueberry pancakes yet? They're eally great. Maybe a bit of Benihana action while listening to music would be equally as entertaining as well!


 

 The onion volcano is particularly effective on the Valhalla. In fact it's the Schiit.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> That will be highly dependent on type of headphones used (resistance and sensitivity), musical tastes, and general volume preferences. That said, most stick around the 12:00 mark on most amps, or at least never need to exceed 1/2 a turn of the knob, past this point.


 

 I guess I listen to it at a relatively low volume, then. At about the 8:30 position, this isn't even a 1/4 turn from the zero position.


----------



## rogueassasin312

I have just jumped to the end of this thread...can someone tell me how it pairs with the K701's. Im looking to get a Heed Canamp but would like the tubes! Sorry its a bit off the topic!


----------



## RedBull

Valhalla compared to DV337 anyone?


----------



## dBs

Quote: 





redbull said:


> Valhalla compared to DV337 anyone?


 

 That would certainly interest me =D
   
  I'm considering one of these for a work amp.


----------



## jehsunk

Has anyone tried the Valhalla with a pair of DT880/600 ohms? I'm in desperate need of an amp since i haven't made up my mind yet and would like to know if the Valhalla or the Asgard would be a better match. Thanks
   
  Jason


----------



## daltonlanny

I would try the Valhalla with the DT880/600.
  I tried them with the Asgard, and I felt that it did not drive them very well.
  There was sufficient volume, but they sounded too soft in the mids, and the highs to a certain extent, and lacked dynamics, especially compared to the Matrix M-stage that I owned and through the headphone jack on my Harman/Kardon HK3490 receiver, IMHO.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





jehsunk said:


> Has anyone tried the Valhalla with a pair of DT880/600 ohms? I'm in desperate need of an amp since i haven't made up my mind yet and would like to know if the Valhalla or the Asgard would be a better match. Thanks
> 
> Jason


 

 I don't remember anyone comparing with DT880, but someone, I think is Clayton SF compared with DT990 he said is a little too bright due to the nature of Beyer (a little too bright) + Valhalla (a little bright), but he mentioned, Valhalla and HD650 (a little dark) matched quite nicely


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





rogueassasin312 said:


> I have just jumped to the end of this thread...can someone tell me how it pairs with the K701's. Im looking to get a Heed Canamp but would like the tubes! Sorry its a bit off the topic!


 
   
  It pairs very well IMO.  Listening again to familiar music and switching between the  Sennheiser 600s and the AKG 701s I still think that the AKGs get the overall sound more "right" as far as balance goes from top to bottom.  They've been an absolute joy to listen to through the Valhalla.  More time is needed with the Sennheisers but I've found them to apply the same sound signature to all recordings (not that that sound signature is "bad") rather than letting me hear each recording for what it was meant to sound like.
   
  The Valhalla also does not seem to have any issues driving the 701s at all.  I can't go much further than 12:00 on the volume knob before my ears beg for forgiveness.
   
  Bill


----------



## jehsunk

Thanks for the replies.  It's much appreciated, as i know the thread has many various people requesting for certain pairs and matchups.  I don't know if i've explained, but as of now i don't have an amp and truly have seen the word "bright" thrown around many times in with regards with the DT880.  If someone could so kindly explain this term, as i'm having a very hard time grasping this issue.  Could it possibly mean.. too trebley? too loud? vice versa.. "dark" being too bassy?
   
  And as redbull discerned, with a DT880 and Valhalla both being "bright" i can't help but jump to the conclusion it would be "super bright"
   
  And as dalton's.. it's not enough to drive them
   
   
  Oh.. my newbness is just off the charts. Thanks for any futue responses.


----------



## Eric_C

Hey jehsunk, DT 880 (250 ohms) owner chiming in here. Yeah, "bright" usually means more treble or greater emphasis on treble, relative to how the rest of the frequency ranges are being represented. "Dark", therefore, is usually used to describe headphones/amp/source/whatever with a greater emphasis on the bass. The DT880 can be guilty of drawing a listener's attention to the treble, and it can be a bit shrill at times. That's my experience anyhow, and I don't know if I've just never used the right amp or if the recordings I listened to were poorly mastered, but it's just something to bear in mind.
   
  Loudness is independent of bright/dark sonic signatures. Loudness would be dependent on sensitivity (or "SPL" or "Sound Pressure"), and to a lesser extent, impedance. 
  
  Quote: 





jehsunk said:


> ...have seen the word "bright" thrown around many times in with regards with the DT880.  If someone could so kindly explain this term, as i'm having a very hard time grasping this issue.  Could it possibly mean.. too trebley? too loud? vice versa.. "dark" being too bassy?


----------



## kingtz

I'm kind of surprised that more reviews and impressions haven't been popping up, other than the initial unboxing impressions.


----------



## hodgjy

Me too, but I always keep in mind the vast majority of forum posts tend to be about getting recommendations or a solution to a problem.  Or, perhaps to vent about a problem.  Not many people chime in to say, "Hey, my new widget works great!"  They post saying, "My crappy widget crapped out, please help me!"
  
  Quote: 





kingtz said:


> I'm kind of surprised that more reviews and impressions haven't been popping up, other than the initial unboxing impressions.


----------



## Kinger

Well, here's hoping I like this Schiit.  Just ordered a B-stock today.  Will be pairing it with my BD 880 250ohms and my Eastern Electric DAC.  Secretly hoping it will wow me compared to the Emotiva USP1 can jack I'm using now.  If not, I guess it will make a nice unit for upstairs listening


----------



## daltonlanny

Quote: 





jehsunk said:


> Thanks for the replies.  It's much appreciated, as i know the thread has many various people requesting for certain pairs and matchups.  I don't know if i've explained, but as of now i don't have an amp and truly have seen the word "bright" thrown around many times in with regards with the DT880.  If someone could so kindly explain this term, as i'm having a very hard time grasping this issue.  Could it possibly mean.. too trebley? too loud? vice versa.. "dark" being too bassy?
> 
> And as redbull discerned, with a DT880 and Valhalla both being "bright" i can't help but jump to the conclusion it would be "super bright"
> 
> ...


 


 Hi jehsunk,
  I did NOT say that the Valhalla is not enough to drive the Beyerdynamic DT880/600 ohm headphones.
  I have NOT tried the DT880/600 with the Valhalla at all.
  I did try my DT880/600's with the Schiit Asgard. It did drive them ok, and to fairly high volumes, but they sounded alittle soft and lacking dynamics with the Asgard, overall, IMHO.
  I do believe that the Valhalla would drive them better.


----------



## kman79

Excuse my ignorance, I just recently purchased a Beyerdynamics DT 990/600 and I'm looking at purchasing my first headphone amp, so I'm very new to this.
   
  Would the Valhalla be the preferred amp vs the Asgard when used with the DT990?
   
  I listen to a variety of music ranging from Jazz to R&B/HipHop to Country.  I have noticed that I am more of a bass head also.
   
  The three amps I'm considering are as follows:
   
  Little Dot MKIV 
  Schiit Valhalla 
  Schiit Asgard
   
  I don't mean to hijack the thread, but since this is the deepest thread regarding Schiit valhalla, I figured I would ask.  Thanks.


----------



## Kinger

According to Jason, Schiit used the BD 880's at 600ohm to help voice the Vahalla and he recommended that particular amp to me of the two.  Based on what I've read, the 990's are very similar to the 880's so I'd think the Vahalla would be a good choice for that can as well.


----------



## kman79

Thank you for the reply, I appreciate it.  I'm excited about owning my first real pair of headphones and I'm just trying to find the best and most cost efficient way to get the most out of them.
  
  Quote: 





kinger said:


> According to Jason, Schiit used the BD 880's at 600ohm to help voice the Vahalla and he recommended that particular amp to me of the two.  Based on what I've read, the 990's are very similar to the 880's so I'd think the Vahalla would be a good choice for that can as well.


----------



## Kinger

Well I'm just saying what Jason indicated to me.  Unfortunately, I have not tried out the Vahalla yet as mine is in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  In fact, this will be my first dedicated can amp as currently I'm using the can jack from my Emotiva USP-1.  Will be interesting to see how they compare...........


----------



## rogueassasin312

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> It pairs very well IMO.  Listening again to familiar music and switching between the  Sennheiser 600s and the AKG 701s I still think that the AKGs get the overall sound more "right" as far as balance goes from top to bottom.  They've been an absolute joy to listen to through the Valhalla.  More time is needed with the Sennheisers but I've found them to apply the same sound signature to all recordings (not that that sound signature is "bad") rather than letting me hear each recording for what it was meant to sound like.
> 
> The Valhalla also does not seem to have any issues driving the 701s at all.  I can't go much further than 12:00 on the volume knob before my ears beg for forgiveness.
> 
> Bill


 

 Thanks for the reply...better than the canamp??


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





rogueassasin312 said:


> Thanks for the reply...better than the canamp??


 
   
  Can't say as I've never heard the Canamp.
   
  Bill


----------



## Kinger

Got my Vahalla in the mail yesterday and thought I would share what I sent to a few friends via e-mail..........  I'm not a professional reviewer and nor am I the best at using audiophile terms so please bear with me.
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]First and foremost, this Vahalla is one nice looking piece of gear.  No rough edges and the volume knob is nice and smooth to the touch. It's also a pretty heavy little piece coming in at around 5lbs and it was packaged very very well.  With it being a B stock unit, I expected something to look out of place, but I'm guessing this particular unit was an A stock unit that was returned by a customer as I could see no cosmetic flaws.  The instruction manual was pretty brief, but written in the same style Schiit uses on their website so at times I found it quite comical.[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]The first thing I did last night was plug in the tubes and turn the unit on to let it heat up.  Speaking of heat, I had read a number of posts about this unit and the Asgard running pretty darn hot. Well, I can honestly tell you that either my unit isn't getting as hot as others or the people complaining that it gets too hot have very very sensitive hands.  Even after having the unit on for 3 hours last night I was easily able to put my hand right on the case next to the tubes and leave it there indefinitely.  The unit is warm to the touch, but certainly not hot.  Same with the tubes.......you can feel heat radiating from them if you put your hand about an inch from their tops, but past that and it's a non issue. (Which is a good thing considering my TV is only about 5 or 6 inches above the tubes.)  The heat from the unit is nowhere near hot enough to do any cooking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]On to the sound......... One of the first things I wanted to find out about the unit was how quiet it would be without any music coming through it.  Well from 7 o'clock (no volume) to about 3 o'clock (3/4 volume) I heard absolutely nothing.  However, from 3 to 6 I heard a hiss come through my BD 880's and it increased as I increased the volume.  This kinda disappointed me as I had read where many had indicated their units were dead quiet.  Wondering if the same thing plagued my Emotiva USP-1, I repeated the test. Lo and behold, I got the same noise at about the exact same positions relatively speaking on the volume dial.  So now I know I may have some sort of ground loop causing that hiss, but at least it's not just affecting the Vahalla. Maybe I need to start trying some shielded interconnects instead of the el cheapo's I'm using that come in every piece of audio equipment known to man.  Also a word here about volume......the Vahalla EASILY plays the BD's to ear bleed levels if you choose to do so.  12 o'clock on the dial is all I could take.[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Next it was time to listen to some music and at first I just level matched to the best of my ability the output from the USP-1 to the Vahalla.  That way I could switch the cans back and forth easily and repeat songs or even do quick comparisons while songs were playing.  Ended up playing a variety of music through the units last night just to compare and contrast the sound.  AKUS, Tommy Emmanual, Infected Mushroom, Eryka Badu, Dido and so on........... Here's what I heard.[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Treble - The Vahalla with a couple hours on it DEFINITELY smooths out the treble output of the 880's.  Listened to AKUS for a while on just the Vahalla and after a bit I started thinking, "man even with some hefty volume my ears don't feel fatigued".  That was a big issue with the 880's for me.  As clear and as detailed as they were the sound would start to fatigue me after a bit.  So at this point I started to compare the Vahalla in treble to the Emo.  This is where things got a little tough.  There's no question that the Vahalla makes things easier and more relaxed to listen to.  However, I'm having a tough time determining if that's because of high frequency roll off or detail not being as pronounced.  In listening through the Vahalla it almost felt like some of the music was missing compared to the Emo.  BUT, that missing music was grating to my ears it seemed.  If I had to give the sound from the Emo a description, I'd almost say it was "grainy" in comparison to the Vahalla.[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Midrange - Vahalla beat the Emo here IMHO.  Voices just were smoother and acoustic guitars sounded more natural.  Again though, I would almost say the Emo let in a bit more detail in the recordings in this area.  I'm not sure if this is what is meant by "classic" tube sound or what.[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Bass - This is the one area where the Vahalla seems to be falling short.  Thus far the bass seems a bit less pronounced than the Emo and a bit more bloated.  Or maybe the best descriptor is that the bass has more bloom?  If you were a person that was really into electronica music you would initially be disappointed with this amp over solid state.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed though that the bass will change as the unit continues to burn in and will be more on par with the Emo in this area.  Not every recording sounded bad, but recordings that were more bass heavy like Infected Mushroom it was easier to pick this deficiency out.[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Overall, I'd say that the Vahalla certainly shows promise and I'm hoping the sound will continue to improve as the unit wears in.  If I had to compare the Emo and the Vahalla thus far, I'd say the Emo sounds more "cold" while the Vahalla definitely warms up the sound and makes things sound more flowing or alive or liquid.  The Vahalla certainly allows me to listen for longer without fatigue, but the jury is still out as to whether or not I'm missing some "detail".[/size][/size]


----------



## elcoholic

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> ...  Also, the Valhalla does not do orthos justice, or i would assume any other phone with low impedance and sensitivity.
> 
> Simply put, both amps test very similar and are a treat to session. If all you have are high impedance phones then snag the Valhalla, if you have a few lower impedance cans the Asgard will do them all justice! Minus maybe the AKG's which weren't that great with the Asgard.
> 
> ...


 
   
  About the low impediance, low sensistivity, ortho capability comments.  Where do you draw the line?  I 'm specifically looking at the Vahalla to drive my Yamaha HP-1s, which I bought new, dampened and re-cabled.  Bad idea?  These are the only 'good' cans I own and they split time between home and work, most of the listening hours at work with an iPod through an Onkyo receiver.  Admittedly I'm drawn to the Valhalla by the tube aesthetic, not any actual listening experience.  I have a few hours with a Meier Corda 5 and my HP-1s and it was definitely a step up from any of my 5 receivers.  How transportable is a small tube amp like this as I'd want to take it home at least on the weekends?  Another bad idea?  Their specs are as follows:
   
*Impedance:* 150ohm

*Frequency Response:* 20-20,000Hz

*Sensitivity:* 96db/mW 104db/V

*Rated Input:* 3W

*Maximum Input:* 10W

*Harmonic Distortion:* Less than .3% at 90db SPL


----------



## Skylab

For those who are interested:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/516551/review-schiit-audio-valhalla-tube-headphone-amplifier#post_6980084


----------



## macbob713

I first purchased the Asgard to use with my AKG 702's, but when I read the Schiit Audio FAQ section on the Vahalla's, they said they voiced the Vahalla with several AKG models, including the 701. So I took the plunge, and I prefer the tube sound to the Asgard with the AKG's. First off, the midrange is silky smooth, detailed, warm and has more body to the sound than the Asgard. Second, the bass is fuller. Overall, all my CD's I have played so far sound more natural, more organic sounding. The Vahalla's take a little of the digital edge off the sound. Don't get me wrong, the AKG 702 sounds fabulous with the Asgard, but is simply superb with the Vahalla. With the 15 day money back policy, you can't pass up this great pairing with the AKG 701 and the Vahalla.


----------



## rogueassasin312

Sounds very promising...quite a few people enjoy this combo...will have to read more about it!


----------



## Thecoolguy

Anyone know how the Valhalla sounds with the Grado HF2 or RS1i? 
   
  I was planning on getting the Valhalla for the HF2 or RS1i i'm getting for christmas, but I'm a bit concerned that the Valhalla outputs too much power for the Grados, which have an independance of only 32 ohms


----------



## JerseyD

I recently asked Jason of Schiit a similar question (whether the Valhalla would be best matched with 32, 250, or 600 ohm headphones).  Here is his reply:
   
  "The short answer is "the lower the impedance, the harder the headphone is to drive."
  That's why 25-ohm Denons and 16-ohm orthodynamics have such a hard time with most amplifiers. The Valhalla will have an easy job with 250-600 ohm headphones, and can drive them to very high overall levels. When you start getting down to 32 ohms (like with Grados, for example), you're reaching the limits of its capability, and it may not play loudly enough for you.
  The perception that higher-impedance headphones are harder to drive comes from using them with devices like iPods, which can only manage 1 or 2 volts of output. They simply don't have the voltage to run high-impedance phones. Valhalla will do 30V, so that's not a problem. """"


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





jerseyd said:


> The perception that higher-impedance headphones are harder to drive comes from using them with devices like iPods, which can only manage 1 or 2 volts of output. They simply don't have the voltage to run high-impedance phones. Valhalla will do 30V, so that's not a problem. """"


 

 I wonder why the 770/880/990 people keep saying that that the 600 ohm versions are the hardest to drive, compared to the 32 and 250 ohm versions.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





jerseyd said:


> I recently asked Jason of Schiit a similar question (whether the Valhalla would be best matched with 32, 250, or 600 ohm headphones).  Here is his reply:
> 
> "The short answer is "the lower the impedance, the harder the headphone is to drive."
> That's why 25-ohm Denons and 16-ohm orthodynamics have such a hard time with most amplifiers. The Valhalla will have an easy job with 250-600 ohm headphones, and can drive them to very high overall levels. When you start getting down to 32 ohms (like with Grados, for example), you're reaching the limits of its capability, and it may not play loudly enough for you.
> The perception that higher-impedance headphones are harder to drive comes from using them with devices like iPods, which can only manage 1 or 2 volts of output. They simply don't have the voltage to run high-impedance phones. Valhalla will do 30V, so that's not a problem. """"


 
  Thanks for the reply! I think I might get the amp and if I dont like it, I can always send it back under the 15 day money back guarentee thing


----------



## Skylab

It amazes me how many times the topic of how easy or hard something is to drive gets confused.

 What determines how easy or hard a headphone is to drive is NOT impedance. It's sensitivity. sensitivity, as measured in dB per watt or milliwatt, is how loud a headphone will play given a certain output power.

 Where impedance comes into play is how many watts a given amp can produce into the load presented by the headphone. That will depend on the topology of the amp.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





jerseyd said:


> I recently asked Jason of Schiit a similar question (whether the Valhalla would be best matched with 32, 250, or 600 ohm headphones).  Here is his reply:
> 
> "The short answer is "the lower the impedance, the harder the headphone is to drive."
> That's why 25-ohm Denons and 16-ohm orthodynamics have such a hard time with most amplifiers. The Valhalla will have an easy job with 250-600 ohm headphones, and can drive them to very high overall levels. When you start getting down to 32 ohms (like with Grados, for example), you're reaching the limits of its capability, and it may not play loudly enough for you.
> The perception that higher-impedance headphones are harder to drive comes from using them with devices like iPods, which can only manage 1 or 2 volts of output. They simply don't have the voltage to run high-impedance phones. Valhalla will do 30V, so that's not a problem."





   Quote:


grokit said:


> I wonder why the 770/880/990 people keep saying that that the 600 ohm versions are the hardest to drive, compared to the 32 and 250 ohm versions.



  Quote:


skylab said:


> It amazes me how many times the topic of how easy or hard something is to drive gets confused.
> 
> What determines how easy or hard a headphone is to drive is NOT impedance. It's sensitivity. sensitivity, as measured in dB per watt or milliwatt, is how loud a headphone will play given a certain output power.
> 
> Where impedance comes into play is how many watts a given amp can produce into the load presented by the headphone. That will depend on the topology of the amp.



   


  Well with the Beyers they all have the same sensitivity (96db), but Beyer themselves says the 32 ohm is the easiest to drive while Jason at Schiit asserts the opposite so perhaps you can see why the subject can be confusing. Since the sensitivity rating on the three different ohm versions is the same, what makes the 600 ohm version the hardest to drive and the 32 ohm the easiest?


----------



## Skylab

That's the point - one cannot say whether the 600 ohm or 32 ohm versions are harder to drive in absolute terms. One can only say whether they will be easier or harder for any given amplifier to drive.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Quote: 





skylab said:


> It amazes me how many times the topic of how easy or hard something is to drive gets confused.
> 
> What determines how easy or hard a headphone is to drive is NOT impedance. It's sensitivity. sensitivity, as measured in dB per watt or milliwatt, is how loud a headphone will play given a certain output power.
> 
> Where impedance comes into play is how many watts a given amp can produce into the load presented by the headphone. That will depend on the topology of the amp.


 
  Thanks for clearing that up, Skylab. Will the Valhalla be able to drive the HF-2s very well though?


----------



## grokit

Quote:


skylab said:


> That's the point - one cannot say whether the 600 phi pr 32 ohm versions are harder to drive in absolute terms. One can only say whether they will be easier or harder for any given amplifier to drive.



   
  So it depends on the output impedance of the amp, but that can be a hard spec to find when many amps spec sheets will say something like "ohm rating: 8 - 600" rather than giving the nominal output impedance rating. Some amps have high and low impedance switch or jacks to choose with, but that still doesn't tell you which it will perform best with.
   
  And Beyer says that the 32 ohm version of the 880 for example can be driven from an unamped iPod, but evidently the Valhalla is a bad match


----------



## Skylab

thecoolguy said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, Skylab. Will the Valhalla be able to drive the HF-2s very well though?






 On paper it doesn't seem like an ideal match-up, but I cannot really say, having not tried it.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Thanks for all the replies! I might just get the asguard since its supposed to better with Grados, and if I dont like the asguard, I can always send it back within the 15 day period to get my money back and get the Valhalla, or maybe the Gilmore Lite, since its supposed to have great synergy with the HF-2s


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Well with the Beyers they all have the same sensitivity (96db), but Beyer themselves says the 32 ohm is the easiest to drive while Jason at Schiit asserts the opposite so perhaps you can see why the subject can be confusing. Since the sensitivity rating on the three different ohm versions is the same, what makes the 600 ohm version the hardest to drive and the 32 ohm the easiest?


 

 A 600 Ohm headphone is not necessarily any "harder to drive" than a 32 Ohm headphone. The 600 Ohm headphone simply requires more voltage to be properly driven, while the 32 Ohm headphone requires more current. There's a prevalent misconception that low-impedance headphones in general are "easy to drive" - it depends on the headphone. Audio-Technica and Grado headphones, for example, are commonly spec'd at 32 Ohms (or thereabouts) and tend to be easy to drive and are also relatively efficient. Then there are other cases like the AKG K701 rated at 62 Ohms but it's actually quite inefficient.


----------



## grokit

Does current = gain, that might explain why an unamplified iPod for instance can drive certain low-impedance headphones decently, while an amp like the Valhalla pumps out more voltage? Sorry to be a PITA but while I am familiar with most of the concepts you guys are mentioning, my overall understanding of headphone/amplifier compatibilities is not second nature yet. From what I can gather I am not alone in this regard.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Does current = gain, that might explain why an unamplified iPod for instance can drive certain low-impedance headphones decently, while an amp like the Valhalla pumps out more voltage? Sorry to be a PITA but while I am familiar with most of the concepts you guys are mentioning, my overall understanding of headphone/amplifier compatibilities is not second nature yet. From what I can gather I am not alone in this regard.


 


  What I'm reading suggests that this is a hard question to answer. Per wikipedia, gain can mean voltage or current.
   
  Funny thing, I can't drive my "HD600's" (truly HD580 modded to HD600 specs) from my I+ satisfactorily. My bithead off of usb can't do it either. But, daisy chaining them works well. O.o
   
  The HD800 sounded wonderful straight off the I+. It wasn't as good as the ultra desktop I had on hand at the time, but it was actually acceptable. Well... if you consider 1500$ headphones on a 110$ amp acceptable.
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				Skylab said:
			
		

> It amazes me how many times the topic of how easy or hard something is to drive gets confused.
> 
> What determines how easy or hard a headphone is to drive is NOT impedance. It's sensitivity. sensitivity, as measured in dB per watt or milliwatt, is how loud a headphone will play given a certain output power.
> 
> Where impedance comes into play is how many watts a given amp can produce into the load presented by the headphone. That will depend on the topology of the amp.


 

  
  Also referencing this post, it seems to confirmed what I learned. An HD800 is 5db more sensitive than the HD600, and has the same impedance. 5db is a notice-able volume improvement. I personally remember actually enjoying the HD800 on my I+, but my HD600 lack body and warmth. It lacks everything but the ... final part of a note I guess. I don't know how to describe it, but every note was weak and uninspiring. This part I personally am confused about. I think I'd understand a lot more if somebody could explain why this is.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Does current = gain, that might explain why an unamplified iPod for instance can drive certain low-impedance headphones decently, while an amp like the Valhalla pumps out more voltage? Sorry to be a PITA but while I am familiar with most of the concepts you guys are mentioning, my overall understanding of headphone/amplifier compatibilities is not second nature yet. From what I can gather I am not alone in this regard.


 

 Current is not gain. To put gain into plain English, it's the amount by which volume is multiplied in a discrete interval when you adjust the volume knob. An amp with low gain on low-impedance, efficient headphones allows for gradual volume fine-tuning; conversely high gain on high-impedance, inefficient headphones allows for sufficient volume headroom on the knob (as opposed to it "running out of headroom"), provided that the amp has enough voltage output to drive the headphones without distortion, of course.
   
  Also the idea that "an unamplified iPod for instance can drive certain low-impedance headphones decently" is not entirely accurate. To some people, certain low-impedance efficient headphones might sound good out of a DAP, but that doesn't mean the DAP is sufficiently powering the headphones. Just because perceived volume might be adequate and scale appropriately with the device's volume settings doesn't mean a random low-impedance efficient headphone will be properly driven - for example the Audio-Technica AD2000, which highly benefits from an amp that can supply enough current for it, and in almost every instance it tends to not sound as good as it's capable of when paired with non-optimal amps.


----------



## Myrrhman

Quote:


thecoolguy said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I might just get the asguard since its supposed to better with Grados, and if I dont like the asguard, I can always send it back within the 15 day period to get my money back and get the Valhalla, or maybe the Gilmore Lite, since its supposed to have great synergy with the HF-2s


 
 Valhalla #130 here.
   
  I've owned a Grado 325i / Gilmore Lite combo for a while, so I'm familiar with the sonic characteristics of the pairing. To me, it seems that the Valhalla provides an extra depth to music ... in comparison to the G-Lite, harmonics seem less one-dimensional. 
   
  I find that the G-Lite provides a comfortable listening level at 9 o'clock whereas the Valhalla's volume knob needs to be at 10 o'clock to deliver the same level. Apart from that difference, subjectively the Valhalla seems to drive the 325i's adequately.
   
  Given the similarity between the 325i and HF-2 specs, I would suggest the Valhalla would be capable of driving the HF-2 too.


----------



## RedBull

To me 32 ohm phones are easier to sound loud from DAP, but does not necesarily sound good.  Sometimes it's just plain LOUD but no definition.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, sorry to jump into this so late.
   
  Perhaps I can shed some light on the "hard to drive/not hard to drive" subject with some general rules of thumb.
   
  1. For low impedance headphones (32-50 ohms), you need high current capability, and voltage output doesn't matter as much.*
   
  2. For high impedance headphones (300-600 ohms), you need high voltage capability, and current output doesn't matter as much.
   
  This is why low-impedance headphones can typically be driven to reasonable volumes by a sound card or iPod source--they may only put out a couple of volts, but they can source enough current for low impedance loads. This is also why high-impedance headphones seem harder to drive with a sound card or iPod--they don't put out enough voltage.
   
  As for our products, Valhalla can put out more voltage into high-impedance loads than Asgard, and Asgard can put out more current into low-impedance loads than Valhalla. 
   
  *Except in the case of orthodynamics, which typically need both high current and high voltage--which is why we wouldn't recommend them with Valhalla.
   
  To go beyond this, I need to start getting into equations.


----------



## grokit

That's a great explanation Jason, thanks for that!


----------



## wht

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> *Except in the case of orthodynamics, which typically need both high current and high voltage


 

 Higher voltage and higher current equate to higher power.
 Does this then mean that, in general terms, orthodynamics are less sensitive and hence, they need more power?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote:


wht said:


> Higher voltage and higher current equate to higher power.
> Does this then mean that, in general terms, orthodynamics are less sensitive and hence, they need more power?


 

 Most orthos have rather miserable sensitivity/efficiency.  IIRC the LCD-2 is actually one of the more sensitive orthos out there.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





wht said:


> Higher voltage and higher current equate to higher power.
> Does this then mean that, in general terms, orthodynamics are less sensitive and hence, they need more power?


 

 Exactly. Orthodynamics are less sensitive, and need more power--and are unusual in needing more power at low impedance. A 4-5 watt amp (at 32 ohms) wouldn't be out of line . . . hmm . . .


----------



## gtortorella

I just received my Valhalla, and am very impressed.  It has only a few hours on it, and already sounds about as good as my Single Power PPX3.  The PPX3 has been my reference, and is easily better than numerous other amps I have owned, both in terms of sound quality and noise performance. 
   
  It will be interesting to see if the Valhalla can overtake the PPX3 (as right now they seem to be neck-and-neck).  They have similar sonic signatures, and I gather this is the case because they have similar designs (single-ended, class A, and such).  At $349, I cannot imagine a better choice for a 300-ohm headphone.  The designers seem to have had the Senn 580/6xx in mind when they designed the Valhalla.


----------



## unclej

I'm very curious to see if any head-fi'ers have experience with the Valhalla and Audio-gd C2. The amp looks amazing, and I'm almost sold!


----------



## Oddworld

Time to dig this thread out of the grave: what are everyone's impressions after a month+?
  Pairing with the K702?


----------



## VulgarDisplay

I plan on buying some Schiit just based off the novel idea that they are an American company that builds their products in America.  I love what they are doing!


----------



## wgb113

I admittedly haven't spent as much time as I would have liked with my Valhalla/701 combo by now but I can tell you that when I do it's a very nice experience.  To me they seem to complement each other very well, making more for a well balanced presentation in terms of musicality and resolution.
   
  @ VulgarDisplay - this is what piqued my interest in the company.  I found their aesthetics great and approach to the hobby refreshing as well.  After pulling the plug on an unnecessary purchase I've found their customer service top notch and their build quality excellent.  Highly recommend them.
   
  Bill


----------



## macbob713

I'm running the AKG 702 with the Vahalla and the Asgard. Although both sound very similar, I prefer the Vahalla /AKG combo. They have a very detailed, rich and full sound that realy pulls me into the music. If you own the 702 I would recommend you try the Vahalla. They come with a 15 day money back guarnantee . Hard to wrong here. Sounds great with all types of music.


----------



## Lvivske

So I decided it was about time I got a real amp for my headphones and ordered the Valhalla
  Also, since it seems everyone recommends it, I ordered some 702s to compliment it. I'm going to have a fun time comparing them to my HD580s. Hell, I'm going to have fun in general now that my 580s have a proper amp.


----------



## wgb113

I upgraded my HD580s to HD600s with new grilles and the HD650 cable.  They're a nice change from the AKG 701/702 when one is in the mood for such a change.  They sound good with the Valhalla as well.  To me the AKG/Valhalla just complement each other better overall.
   
  Enjoy your new toys!
   
  Bill


----------



## Lvivske

curious, but between the two which headphones which do you think would work best with the Valhalla for rock/metal music?


----------



## wgb113

I don't listen to much metal these days but I prefer the AKGs for rock music.  I find the Sennheiser/Valhalla combo a bit too laid back/warm/and smooth for heavier rock.
   
  Then again, your ears may tell you something completely different - that's the "fun" part about this hobby.
   
  Bill


----------



## macbob713

Rock sounds great with the Vahalla/702 combo. I recently played some of my favorite rock cd's, including From Elvis in Memphis, Roy Orison Black and White Night, Tom Petty's MOJO, and Bruce Springsteen's newly remastered Darkness on the Edge of Town. Whew, all these albums sounded superb. Bass was deep and tight, vocals were finely focused and lifelike. On Patricia Barbers Nightclub her smoky vocals put me there in the front row, while the amazing bass runs made me rethink ever investing in highend speakers again. The crack of the drum and the shimmer of the cymbals was on the money. I also recently ran thru some of the newly reissued Blue Note XRCD's. In particular Hank Mobley's Soul Station really knocked me out. I highly recommend the Vahalla/702. Enjoy the Music.


----------



## wgb113

@macbob713,
   
  It's funny that you highlight the bass.  Most people slag the bass on these cans and I haven't found that to be the case at all.  I've found the bass on the 701/702 to be just right on almost everything I've listened to them on.
   
  Bill


----------



## macbob713

Bill
  I agree with you on the 702 bass response. Many cans have overemphasized bass. I can understand how many people may prefer more bass, its strictly a personal preference. But the bass on the 702 is there in spades when the material has it, not added or boosted on every track. The 702 bass is deep and clean, never boomy and does not  interfere with the mid and high frequencies. Many people strive for this so called flat frequency response in their loudspeaker systems, especially those who have 2 channel audio rigs. It's ironic that if you could remove the compromises inherent in any loudspeaker system interacting in a room that perhaps some would find the flat frequency response not to their liking. Perhaps the same thing applies to headphones. Many people prefer a spiced sound signature, and have different phones with different signatures for particular types of music, where perhaps they want more bass on rock,etc.
  The real beauty of the 701/702 is the true sound as recorded by the artist and heard by the audio engineer. While no phone is perfect, the 702 comes very close to the ideal, and at the price, many would be hard pressed  to be willing to spend hundreds more for very subtle improvements. I doubt that I'll be parting with my AKG's anytime soon.


----------



## Lvivske

interesting stuff
   
  I'm for sure not in the category of those who want oversaturated bass on their rock songs
   
  bass is complimentary to rock composition, it shouldnt be front and center (and even on a bass solo you want the twang of the notes to shine through, not be covered in the low end)


----------



## macbob713

Amen, brother.


----------



## Lvivske

Do the pads on the 702s break in? Just comparing the two sets now (amp hasn't arrived yet) and the Senns are just so much more comfy I'm afraid the battle may be over before it's properly started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Also, I found this in a review:
   
   
  Quote: 





> Though harsh out of the box, once fully broken in the K701 smooths out significantly and settles into a level of articulate detail the handily surpasses the HD650.


 
  I definitely find them harsh out the box, is this an accurate assessment (and prediction of things to come once I work them in?)


----------



## wgb113

The pads will soften up over time, no doubt about that.  That can change the sound on some cans as they sit differently on the ears.
   
  Harsh out of the box is subjective.  They may sound harsh to you "out of the box" or compared directly to the Sennheisers.  To me they just sound more neutral.  I'd give yourself some time with them, say a good two weeks, without listening to other headphones directly.  Keep an open mind while listening and then after a nice period of exclusive use, compare them again to the Sennheisers.
   
  You may find, like I have, that you appreciate what both "house sounds" have to offer.  You might find you prefer one over the other and that's fine too.  Just trust your ears and have fun.
   
  Bill


----------



## Lvivske

Yeah, I love 'em now
   
  I'm really curious to find out how much *better* a real headphone amp like the Valhalla will be over this old pioneer stereo amp I've been using as a temporary solution. The AKG's sound terrific at the moment and they handle the bass much smoother than the 580s (which tend to distort at certain levels) and I totally get what you're saying about the clarity of these things.
   
  edit: for the record, its a Pioneer SA-7500, unsure on the year, 70s i reckon


----------



## Solrighal

What you say about your amp interests me too. I use a Rotel integrated amp and I also wonder how much better a dedicated headphone amp would be.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





lvivske said:


> Yeah, I love 'em now
> 
> I'm really curious to find out how much *better* a real headphone amp like the Valhalla will be over this old pioneer stereo amp I've been using as a temporary solution. The AKG's sound terrific at the moment and they handle the bass much smoother than the 580s (which tend to distort at certain levels) and I totally get what you're saying about the clarity of these things.


 

 It's probably because the lower impedance of the AKG's match up much better with the headphone output of the Pioneer than the 580's do with their higher impedance.


----------



## Lvivske

okay got the valhalla in today!
   
  initial impression: runs hot (not that thats an issue or anything), *very *bright, very clear! (i can hear symbals and other minor details i may not have previously), lacks punch, lacks bass, not very loud (or loses detail at both ends of the spectrum when volume is increased)
   
  so from the old 70s stereo amp the only thing I'm gaining is clarity but losing in other areas...so...hmm...I've got my fingers crossed
   
  I hate the Sennheisers on it, AKGs all the way
   
  so the jury is still out. going to let the tubes get a good 12-50hrs in (like another reviewer suggested) before giving it a total analysis and decision on whether to keep it


----------



## sampson_smith

A critical evaluation straight out of the box is not informative and actually prone to being misleading. Give it ~100-200 hours and then report on what it sounds like (also after the tubes have had a chance to warm up over 15 minutes or more). I hope, regardless, that it is ultimately a more-than-subtle improvement over your stereo amp. Man, those are some nice-looking amps!


----------



## Lvivske (Jun 21, 2021)

Quote:


sampson_smith said:


> A critical evaluation straight out of the box is not informative and actually prone to being misleading. Give it ~100-200 hours and then report on what it sounds like (also after the tubes have had a chance to warm up over 15 minutes or more). I hope, regardless, that it is ultimately a more-than-subtle improvement over your stereo amp. Man, those are some nice-looking amps!





  Yeah, I realize that so I'm withholding final judgement

  Only problem is I won't have 100-200hrs on this before the 15 day return policy ends so I'm going to have to make an executive decision on this...ugh...

  will more hours allow it to go louder? Right now its having trouble playing at high volumes without becoming completely distorted

edit: Editing this post a decade later from 2021, my opinion did not change, out the box or 10,000 hours in, same take on this


----------



## Yikes

Why? Leave the amp hooked up and playing (I've used a DirecTV music channel in a pinch) 24/7 for 7-10 days, then listen. Just be sure to place the amp where children won't be tempted by the Glowing bits, and place it somewhere that is clear of combustibles (paper, draperies, gasoline, thermite... etc.).
   
  If I'm going to be listening to any of my tubed amps anytime in the next next 4-6 hours I generally leave them on (They sound better after being on for several hours anyway). I don't see an issue with any properly designed amp, that being said I wouldn't leave a Singlepower amp on while going to the Loo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





lvivske said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lvivske

yeah that's what I've been doing this week, racking up the hours
   
  I'm doing some swapping between the senns/AKGs and the schiit/pioneer at the moment....interesting results...


----------



## digitaldissent

Anyone have time with this unit and the MS2i? I was thinking of ordering it soon, wonder if you can pick it up local?


----------



## Lvivske

I'm having a helluva hard time discerning the difference between any perceived increase in audio quality w. the valhalla vs. no amp at all, 702s into headphone-out on my laptop
   
  I think at the moment I feel that w/ valhalla, things are a bit warmer and maybe 5-10% more bass, but sans-valhalla I can go louder while retaining clarity (the V' still can get muddy when I crank things)
   
  Suffice to say, I definitely don't feel I made a $350 upgrade to my audio


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lvivske said:


> I'm having a helluva hard time discerning the difference between any perceived increase in audio quality w. the valhalla vs. no amp at all, 702s into headphone-out on my laptop
> 
> I think at the moment I feel that w/ valhalla, things are a bit warmer and maybe 5-10% more bass, but sans-valhalla I can go louder while retaining clarity (the V' still can get muddy when I crank things)
> 
> Suffice to say, I definitely don't feel I made a $350 upgrade to my audio


 

 What is the driving device to which you refer as "no amp at all?"


----------



## Lvivske

exactly as I said, "702s into headphone-out on my laptop"


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lvivske said:


> exactly as I said, "702s into headphone-out on my laptop"


 
  Amazing!


----------



## detoxguy

The Valhalla is an OTL amp which does not drive low impedance headphones well from what I've read. A hybrid or solid state amp matches much better I hear.


----------



## Skylab

It's pretty hard for me to imagine, too. I have a very high end laptop - Sony Vaio with i7 and solid state drives. And the headphone out is rubbish.


----------



## revolink24

skylab said:


> It's pretty hard for me to imagine, too. I have a very high end laptop - Sony Vaio with i7 and solid state drives. And the headphone out is rubbish.




Also, the Valhalla has a fairly high gain (8). Unless something is wrong, I can't possibly imagine the laptop going louder.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





lvivske said:


> I'm having a helluva hard time discerning the difference between any perceived increase in audio quality w. the valhalla vs. no amp at all, 702s into headphone-out on my laptop
> I think at the moment I feel that w/ valhalla, things are a bit warmer and maybe 5-10% more bass, but sans-valhalla I can go louder while retaining clarity (the V' still can get muddy when I crank things)
> 
> Suffice to say, I definitely don't feel I made a $350 upgrade to my audio


 

 You kinda need to also upgrade your source to get much benefit - right now, most of what you're hearing is the Valhalla merely amplifying a headphone jack, and most headphone jacks (especially those on laptops) are poor in quality. If you added an external DAC you'd probably hear more of a difference vs the headphone jack.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





lvivske said:


> exactly as I said, "702s into headphone-out on my laptop"


 


  Definitely get an external DAC. Even a cheap (relatively in this hobby) $100 DAC like the uDAC will be leaps and bounds better than any laptop onboard sound. Also, I hope you're not listening to anything less than 320kbs. Like they say, "Crap in, crap out".


----------



## grokit

Amplified crap can be even worse than the original crap.
  You could try a Hot Audio usb dac as there's no need to put another volume control in the loop.
  It should clean up the sound considerably; I've tried three of them and I've seen them used for as low as $40 
  Of course they are only $80 new


----------



## elcoholic

+1 for upgrading your source


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Quote:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Originally Posted by *elcoholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> +1 for upgrading your source


 

 +2--As a previous poster said, amplified crap is just that. You won't really hear a _great_ difference with a source that really is incapable of delivering great dynamics, transparency or soundstaging. Good luck.


----------



## Lvivske

lol, well I figured that would be the reply
   
  I've been shopping for a DAC but haven't decided yet, figured I'd go one component at a time. Yes, I'm basing my opinion on 320k or FLAC. I'm curious how a DAC could magically fix what I'm describing, I really hope this doesn't turn out to be throwing more money at this for negligible improvement.
   
  The laptop in question is an HP Envy14 with a SSD


----------



## Skylab

The issue is that amping the headphone out of a laptop is going to amplify all the noise and non-linearities of that headphone out. A DAC will give you a much better line-level analog out to send to your amp. You already shelled out $350 for the Valhalla, so you might as well spend $100 on something like the uDAC, just so you know how you really feel about it. If you don't think the DAC + Valhalla sounds better than the headphone out of the Laptop, the consider yourself lucky, and don't buy any more audio gear


----------



## Misterrogers

Very well put Skylab. In my experience the mantra 'source first' has consistently proven true. I started out jacking my Denon's into my MacPro. Unhappy, I got an amp - now I had louder and more forceful compressed and clipped sounds. Injected a dac, and everything opened up. Up until last week I was playing everything from iTunes (24/96 lossless) - but then I switch to Decibel which further improved the sound. Essentially, I did everything 'ass backwards'. Can't say for sure you'll have the same experience Lvivske, but I encourage you to not make changes downstream until you've worked your way upstream.
   
  Mike


----------



## Lvivske

oh man, so itunes sucks as a player now? what do you mean by decibel being better? (i guess this is similar to others using foobar)
   
   
   
  if I buy the udac 2 right now (or should I get something else in the 130-150 price range??) do I need to buy this special usb cable? I figured digital wouldnt need 'special' cabling like analog, but at this point I just want to get this setup done right


----------



## wgb113

iTumes FAR from sucks as far as sound quality goes.  I use it with my AIFF rips from CDs and it's great.  When people say source they mean a DAC in the case of computer-based audio.  I'm using a cheap TEC-TC7510 DAC via an Airport Express to my Valhalla and it sounds phenomenal.
   
  Is there better?  Sure!  But does that setup's sound suck?  Absolutely not!
   
  Bill


----------



## Irakaia

Hi,
   
  So this should be my first post here. I have own Valhalla over 4 months now and I've been very pleased. Headphones that I use are AKG K-601 and Sennheiser HD650 with APS cabling. Both sounds spectacular! I've been using Beresford TC-7520 as a source. I like it but maybe in the future I replace it with something else.
   
  Here's few pics.
   

   
  Quick pic that I took at the time when the amp arrived.
   
   

   
  If you want to try how hot this amp runs, please don't. Or if you like to leave nice fingerprints to your amp like I have done.


----------



## Caphead78

lvivske said:


> oh man, so itunes sucks as a player now? what do you mean by decibel being better? (i guess this is similar to others using foobar)
> 
> 
> 
> if I buy the udac 2 right now (or should I get something else in the 130-150 price range??) do I need to buy this special usb cable? I figured digital wouldnt need 'special' cabling like analog, but at this point I just want to get this setup done right




No you don't need a special USB cable. Even the few who believe in high end USB cables probably wouldn't recommend it for a DAC in that price range. Just get a monoprice or use one that is laying around.


----------



## Misterrogers

Sorry to be so late in responding. Here's what is said about Decibel; "Decibel processes all audio using 64-bit floating-point precision, providing the highest possible playback quality for files sampled at all bit depths." To really notice a difference, your source music should be High Res; (24/96 or similar). 24/96 audio -> Decibel -> 24/96 async capable dac (better jitter control) ->amp -> headphones == WOW. I can't speak to the udac, but I have a couple of Music Streamer dacs. They have a model for $150 that's supports 24/96 and runs in async mode that's a fantastic value. Re: cables - I really can't say. Seems like that's one of those audiophile religion arguments - the one's I like to stay out of  I've spent just enough on cables to have reasonable confidence that I'm not paying too much of a penalty sonically. 
   
  You're definitely gonna want a dac. Re: players, try out a handful of the good audio players. I like both Decibel and Fidelia - with Decibel getting a slight edge to my ears. You don't have to spend alot of money to get really good sound, but it my opinion it's better to address the whole 'chain' with decent equipment, then part of it with great equipment. My two cents.
   
  Mike


----------



## Lvivske

Well I should have my UDAC-2 in the mail tomorrow, so hopefully I can give a legit review soon
   
  edit: Ends up I only have cheapo RCA cables lying around to connect the DAC to the Valhalla. Should I be buying something better, and if so, what/where?


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quick question, I haven't yet read this entire thread yet (but I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I did read Skylab's review where he somewhat touches on this:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/516551/review-schiit-audio-valhalla-tube-headphone-amplifier
   
   
  Quote: 





> when I first plugged it in and put on some music, I was not too impressed.  It sounded bright and veiled.  However, I know that TUBES need a good few hours of burn-in for sure, let alone amps.  So I played music on it for about 12 hours, and then tried again.  Things were quite different.  The sound was already really very good after this period.  By 20 hours, it had basically settled in.  It might have improved a little more as I went along, but I wouldn’t swear to that.  Certainly I noticed no change past 50 hours or so.


 
   
  And then after burn in:
   
  Quote: 





> The treble is a touch on the sweet side, but again, not much.


 
    
   
  I just got a Valhalla, I've had it powered up about 20 hrs now, with about 12 of those with music playing.
   
  I like it so far, plenty powerful enough for Grado's, but it seems a little on the bright side.  (I have the Valhalla paired with the HRT MS2, and my other combo is AMB/MrX's y2 + CKKIII.)
   
  Is that common out of the box, a little brightness?  Does that settle down with more time/music on the tubes?
   
  I know it's not the HRT MS2, because I had that paired with the Fournier HTA-1 prior, and that pair was a little more forgiving than the y2 + CKKIII.  But the Valhalla + HRT MS2 is just plain brighter at the moment than the AMB pair.
   
  ??
   
  thanks !!


----------



## Kevin Brown

I just wanted to post a follow up.  Been running the Valhalla the last week or so.  It has settled in quite nicely.  I remember it being bright initially, but it's mellowed out so much so gradually that I can't even remember what it sounded like when I thought it was too bright originally, if that makes sense.
   
  I am aware of all the reasons why an amp like this should not sound good (or "work") with low impedance cans like Grados, but I'm tellin' ya, this guy and any of the MS2i, HF2, and RS2i makes for an extremely listenable combination.


----------



## Geminist

I have just got a demo unit here and it goes from EMU1616M to Valhalla to K701. 

Is there something right here as I find I need to crank the volume to the very maximum to match my usual listening volume? (For info, I currently own a headfive and the volume is at about 12 o clock when I listen. 

Thanks.


----------



## variable114

just got my valhalla in the mail
   
  when I plug it into my computer (directly into my x-fi prelude) I get a chirping sort of sound going on. I tried connecting it to a portable player and there was nothing so it's definitely something about the connection between the two.
   
  I'm pretty new to this, is there anything obvious it might be? it happens whether music is playing or not.


----------



## LibraryGuy

My money is on the card picking up some interference inside your PC.
   
  I've been chasing this problem around since I started hearing my mouse wheel through my Cambridge PC Works speakers back in '03.
   
  Common solutions include usb-based dacs and soundcards, or using an optical connection if available to circumvent the issue.
   
_edit:_
  Check out this thread which relates to your card.  The whole computer audio forum is pretty swanky--lots of people with tons more experience than me regarding noise and external equipment.


----------



## variable114

I guess the amp is amping it, heh, because I never heard it before. 
   
  I can live with that, I'll work on getting a usb dac next I suppose. although my card has an optical out I believe, would just need a connection from the valhalla.
   
  I see a dac mentioned above, maybe I'll look into that. just something cheap so I don't have interference to deal with.
   
  thanks a lot!


----------



## LibraryGuy

No problem.  Don't forget to check the for sale forums here, you should be able to get something to try for a good deal.
   
  Enjoy your tubes!


----------



## variable114

using it with the 0404 USB (family member had one) and it still has the same problem.


----------



## LibraryGuy

Bummer.
   
  If it's an interference issue and it isn't coming from inside your pc, then it might be a ground loop problem, or there might be something running near the amp causing it.  Fluorescent lights, dimmer switches in the house, your fridge, etc. can sometimes cause RF.
   
  If you can't chase it down by isolating the amp from other devices I'd call Schiit and they'll probably have some suggestions for you.  If worse comes to worst you can take them up on their 14-day money back offer.


----------



## PanamaRed

Saw a basically new one on ebay today and pulled the trigger. A complete impulse buy. Huzzah!


----------



## David Mudkips

Valhalla just arrived. Picked it up on the way to work. Opened it at work, noticed they'd given me the wrong power plug. I specified a 230v unit with an Australian plug. They supplied the correct unit, but an American power cable. No biggie, emailed Jason, he replied within 10 minutes, giving me the option of mailing back the power cable and he replaces it with an Australian cable, or I go and buy a regular PC cable. Did the latter, went out and bought a regular 230v PC cable. Got home. plugged it in and nothing happens. Tried a whole bunch of different PC cables, all the same 230V, and pulled from working computers and it still doesn't work.
   
  Any ideas?


----------



## Austin Morrow

My Valhalla has arrived.. *Pictures*
   

   

   

   
  Next to the HE-300's and the HD650's.


----------



## Arion

Hello,
  How do you guys think a pair of Low Impedent headphones like the Ultrasone Pro 2900 would be paired with the Valhalla? I know that the Asgard is more made for low impedent headphones but I am just curious how lower impendent headphones sound with the Valhalla. Since it may not be good on paper but when actually tried it may be a good match 
  Thanks,
  Arion


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





arion said:


> Hello,
> How do you guys think a pair of Low Impedent headphones like the Ultrasone Pro 2900 would be paired with the Valhalla? I know that the Asgard is more made for low impedent headphones but I am just curious how lower impendent headphones sound with the Valhalla. Since it may not be good on paper but when actually tried it may be a good match
> Thanks,
> Arion
> I have used my Grados with the Valhalla and enjoyed it very, much.


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





arion said:


> Hello,
> How do you guys think a pair of Low Impedent headphones like the Ultrasone Pro 2900 would be paired with the Valhalla? I know that the Asgard is more made for low impedent headphones but I am just curious how lower impendent headphones sound with the Valhalla. Since it may not be good on paper but when actually tried it may be a good match
> Thanks,
> Arion
> I have used my Grados with the Valhalla and enjoyed it very, much.


----------



## mikiphile

I think I am going to go insane... I have read 100 comments about the K701 + Valhalla pairing. I have never seen so many divided opinions in my life... and I do come from Macedonia! The place with most divided opinions in the world!
   
  I am really keen on this combo, especially that I am planning to buy the Bifrost as well. Lord of Head-fi!! Please HELP ME!


----------



## hodgjy

Well, the 701 has the most divided opinions of all the headphones around here, so it's not surprising that comments about the amps driving the 701s are also divided.
  
  Quote: 





mikiphile said:


> I think I am going to go insane... I have read 100 comments about the K701 + Valhalla pairing. I have never seen so many divided opinions in my life... and I do come from Macedonia! The place with most divided opinions in the world!


----------



## mikiphile

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Well, the 701 has the most divided opinions of all the headphones around here, so it's not surprising that comments about the amps driving the 701s are also divided.


 


  Well.. do you have one?? Especially regarding pairing it with the Valhalla?


----------



## AppleDappleman

So has anyone done a comparison with the Schiit Lyr? 

 I plan on purchasing a HD650 in the future. I would be curious if anyone has done the comparison.


----------



## thinkingoffish

http://www.headfonia.com/triple-schiit-asgaard-valhalla-and-lyr/


----------



## TheIronnWolf

I am curious if anyone got a chance to compare Valhalla to Maverick TubeMagic A1 side by side? I've read through this thread but did not find anything. Search on A1 thread only yields someone asking the same question 
   
  It would also be interesting to hear similar thoughts about Valhalla vs Little Dot MK IV.
   
  Cheers!
  V.


----------



## hodgjy

As a former Maverick customer, I can safely say to never buy anything from Maverick. The stuff is rubbish and the business itself is very sketchy.


----------



## IorekByrnison

Do any of you have experience running the T70 on a Valhalla? I have both coming my way very soon, I've already made the purchase... I'm optimistic, and not worried one bit that I won't like it, but I'd nonetheless love to hear other peoples' opinions on this pairing.
   
  The T70 might even be called infamous for a bad bass response, but when you look at the graphs it all starts to make sense... it shows a very good, solid bass response in the frequency response chart, but despite being rated at 250 Ohms, the _impedance _to frequency chart shows a massive, massive hump in the lows, bringing it well above 200, well above even 600, up into something like 750 Ohms of impedance in the bass segments. Considering the Tesla drivers are known for and sold as being especially efficient, it wouldn't surprise me if most of the hate comes from people who are using the T70 on a weaker, cheap amp-dac or smartphone, etc.
   
  Due to the way the Teslas work, the frequencies that aren't humped over in the lows would come through loud and clear, but the massive bass impedance would mean no bass. They aren't intended to produce head pounding bass as is, and I've heard that even for people who find the bass "weak" it's still deep-reaching and detailed. I really, really liked everything else I saw and read about the T70 (I'd go T5 but I'm not that loaded), and I wanted everyone to just be introducing user error in some way to cause that bass complaint... and I believe I may have figured it out, now that I've seen the impedance curve. The T70 may be labelled as a 250 Ohm set, but it's secretly just a 600+ Ohm set that is unusually, highly efficient in the mids and highs.
   
  My hope is that, once burned in (which is of course a big help to any good headphone's bass), paired with the impedance oomph of the Valhalla, I'll be getting exactly what I want out of it. It doesn't need to shatter my skull - I like my bass tight and detailed, but I do like some power and feeling behind it, since I listen to a lot of EDM, especially drum 'n' bass and the most polarizingly dirty kinds of dubstep... and it's not spoken of often enough, but jazz music with a well recorded double bass are absolutely amazing when the bass has some real power alongside the detail. I am asking a lot of my 'phones, especially having to go with a closed can (office use - or I'd be on 650s) since I not only listen to EDM, metal, and other noisy loud sound-messes, but to jazz, bluegrass, classical, solo piano and a range of other "quiet" types of recordings, where it's possible with the right gear to hear the artists breathing, to hear their hand come to rest on their guitar, to hear the texture of the metal strings on their bass, because it's crisp, clear and acoustic. Most of the time, it seems that one has to choose what the set is good at - either fun, slammin' music,_ or_ "oh my god the detail" traditional stuff. 
   
  Here's hoping I'm right about the way the Valhalla handles high impedances, and the difference that will make between my experience with the T70, and that of people using it on little solid state amps and the like... because holy Schiit, it is a beautiful work of art and I want it on my desk with me every day delivering my listening pleasure, sound quality aside. _So beautiful_.
   
  This image says it all, re: my theory.


----------



## jay628

So is the Vahalla too bright for DT 880? Even after burn in? What I hope for is exactly what lorekBrynison said, can I expect it out of the Vahalla with the DT 880? Or I should just get the cheaper Asgard for overall performance.


----------



## Koolpep

jay628 said:


> So is the Vahalla too bright for DT 880? Even after burn in? What I hope for is exactly what lorekBrynison said, can I expect it out of the Vahalla with the DT 880? Or I should just get the cheaper Asgard for overall performance.


 
  
 Hmmm, I have both the Asgard and Valhalla (both Mark I), the Asgard drives the DT800 32Ohms better, however, the Valhalla has no problem driving them... The DT880 is not brighter with the Valhalla, not at all. But I must admit that I have the Hifiman pads on my DT880...


----------



## ljperez84

iorekbyrnison said:


> Do any of you have experience running the T70 on a Valhalla? I have both coming my way very soon, I've already made the purchase... I'm optimistic, and not worried one bit that I won't like it, but I'd nonetheless love to hear other peoples' opinions on this pairing.
> 
> The T70 might even be called infamous for a bad bass response, but when you look at the graphs it all starts to make sense... it shows a very good, solid bass response in the frequency response chart, but despite being rated at 250 Ohms, the _impedance _to frequency chart shows a massive, massive hump in the lows, bringing it well above 200, well above even 600, up into something like 750 Ohms of impedance in the bass segments. Considering the Tesla drivers are known for and sold as being especially efficient, it wouldn't surprise me if most of the hate comes from people who are using the T70 on a weaker, cheap amp-dac or smartphone, etc.
> 
> ...




Wow, thanks. I have both valhalla and t70 on the way. Thanks to you I just confirmed its going to be awesome Shiit!  

I'm thinking about using my audio gd fun as a preamp. What do you think?


----------



## VulturineFlame5

Hey guys,
  
 I've had a Schiit Valhalla for about a week now and I can't get a clear connection for some reason.
 I tried separating them from my Astro Mixamp and that did nothing.
 The tubes seem to be in correctly.
 Do you guys have any suggestions that I should try to get rid of this problem.
 One thing I've noticed is that it gets a loud buzzing noise when I play certain games like Elder Scrolls Online.
  
 Thanks


----------



## dabtpa

Has anyone compare the Schitt Valhalla 2 to the Little Dot 3? Any opinions, comparisons, guesses. I'll take all info anyone feels to give me. No arguments and not allot of followup questions. Just wondering if the extra $100 for the Valhalla is worth it.


----------



## Alfred143

Just received my Valhalla (1) and Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohm headphone.  I'm hearing what sounds like a slight gritty, staticy noise from one side. I tried changing the tubes and still have the problem. How do I know if the problem is from the Headphone or the amp?


----------



## Rem0o

What's your source?


----------



## Alfred143

Source is an OPPO 93 bluray player.  I've played SACDs and FLAC files.  After several emails with Schiit audio, which have been very responsive, I'm not confident where the problem is.  The noise is very faint but is noticeable when the low miss and lows are playing.


----------



## Rem0o

alfred143 said:


> Source is an OPPO 93 bluray player.  I've played SACDs and FLAC files.  After several emails with Schiit audio, which have been very responsive, I'm not confident where the problem is.  The noise is very faint but is noticeable when the low miss and lows are playing.


 
 Have you tried a different wall outlets? Moving away from router/cellphones? A different source? Different RCA cables?


----------



## Alfred143

No, I have it plugged into my MosterPower 5000 ($1000 power center @ the time) and only one source. But playing the source through my Macintosh amp driving my Martin logan Electrostat. speakers, it plays beautifully.
  
 I did try different cables, My tara Labs and MITs, with no luck. with the headphones.
  
 So I'm super stumped.


----------



## Alfred143

Someone suggested to plug it into a computer. I didn't think of that.  Plugged it into my iMac. The distortion is coming from the headphone itself.
 Back it goes to the store.


----------



## Rem0o

alfred143 said:


> Someone suggested to plug it into a computer. I didn't think of that.  Plugged it into my iMac. The distortion is coming from the headphone itself.
> Back it goes to the store.


 
 Might be a hair stuck on the driver! Happened to me, same type of noise, noticeable with low frequency response, easy to fix.


----------



## Alfred143

rem0o said:


> Might be a hair stuck on the driver! Happened to me, same type of noise, noticeable with low frequency response, easy to fix.


 

 Hmm I've read that before. But I ordered it brand new. So if true it's a used item which I would want to return anyway.
 Just curious is it easy to open without making it obvious i opened it?


----------



## Rem0o

alfred143 said:


> Hmm I've read that before. But I ordered it brand new. So if true it's a used item which I would want to return anyway.
> Just curious is it easy to open without making it obvious i opened it?


 
 Sure! Pull the pad out, remove the foam (clean it btw) and look on the driver if anything is stuck on it. Then play some bass-tones with the driver exposed to see if you can still hear your noise.


----------



## Alfred143

I already packed it ready to be shipped back for a replacement. Thanks for your help and input.
  
 Happy Listening!


----------



## znil78

Quick question guys, found this cheap locally ($150) will the Sony MDR-Z7 and MDR1A be ok with this amp? any feeback would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

